# Bigger by the day



## Elvia1023 (Oct 24, 2018)

Just having fun with the title  Time to grow and I will use this thread to go over everything I do. I have been off all drugs (no trt) for 2 months and have done fine. Whilst I don't recommend it I personally do it for a mental break. I ate like a normal person but still trained very hard. Most days I had 3 meals and a small snack or 2 and no more than 150g protein ever. I ate clean most of the time. Although I would have 1 large meal most days (approx 150g carbs) usually in the form of granoli/muesli, greek yoghurt with dates and blueberries.

I am fairly lean and haven't lost too much size but got softer (a lot) in the lower abs. But this thread is not about how much I can change in the first few weeks so I am not gonna even post starting pics. I will post pics a long the way to show progress and how big I can get.

Everything will be very basic and geared towards increasing food and strength over time. Nothing is set in stone but my diet will start like this...

1- Oats with chocolate peanut butter whey and chopped banana mixed in.
2- Beef with basmati rice or potatoes.
3- Synthepure or whey isolate 97 shake made with 2 apples, 1 kiwi, selection of frozen berries, oats, spinach or kale and water.
4- Beef with basmati rice or potatoes.
5- Synthepure or whey isolate 97 shake made with 2 apples, 1 kiwi, selection of frozen berries, oats, spinach or kale and water.
6- 6 whole eggs and maybe some nut butter.

On training days I will add an intra shake of approx 100 carbs (HCBD), 30g EAA's and various other things.

Treats (whenever I want) will be in the form of...

Greek Yoghurt on top of muesli/granola cereal, blueberries, dates and dried blackcurrants. This is about 150g carbs.

Chinese... something like shrimp/chicken with seasonal vegetables and steamed rice (so not bad at all). 

I may add one of the above in fairly frequently and will just replace a meal from the list above. The greek yoghurt meal I like to have post workout simply because it's loaded in carbs and plenty of sugar from the dates. I may also add in more fruit such as grapes post workout.

When I increase food I may add in another meal or just make some larger. Thinking ahead loading those shakes up even more could be a simple way of doing it for me.

I was going to do a push/pull/legs routine but I decided just to do whatever I want. So I listen to my body and pick what I want each day but it will follow a similar pattern. Basically I like mixing upper and lower sometimes so why I decided to change things. Therefore one day could be shoulders and quads then the next back and hamstring. Then I could do push, pull, legs over 3 days.

Most importantly I will be trying to get as strong as fucking possible. I will be in the gym approx 5 days per week and training relatively high volume. I will train every bodypart twice in no more than about 8 days.

I am starting this a bit later than planned so decided to add some orals in at the start. Originally I was going to start injs very low and build up but I have started higher than originally planned. I started a few days ago and currently on...

315mg test e per week
315mg deca per week¨
350mg primo e per week
50mg adrol per day
25mg dbol per day
2-4iu hgh per day
2ml syntheselen pre workout

I am injecting 0.3ml test and deca with 1ml primo eod. The orals I dose pre workout when I train. My plan over time is to move up test and deca to 0.4ml so 420mg then later the test to 0.5ml (525mg). I will also up the primo to 150mg eod then to a max dose of 2ml eod. So my max doses will likely be... 

525mg test e 
420mg deca
700mg primo e

Currently no AI's but I will add in aromasin in a few weeks. I started adrol/dbol to get my size back fast as I want to be big for Christmas  I will keep to 1 tab of each for about 4 weeks and in the future will use them again to break a plateau. After a few days the changes are great. The hgh is already making me tired so I backed down to 2iu. I also have 10mg genotec mk-677 which I will throw in a few days per week. With the gh boosters I will go on feel as they are both very strong. I want my body to adapt to the fatigue but I am extra sensitive so just seeing how I get on. I will try to stay on 4iu per day for as long as I can though.

I may add in insulin later on but not too bothered. If I do it will probably be around training and not at a high dose. 

Syntheselen will be started 2moro and dosed pre workout and used to help combat the hgh fatigue.

I will also be using syntherol throughout and I will detail how I do that in later posts. I don't care about inches but if I can get to 21 inch arms by the end of this I will be happy.

This thread is me going for it so hopefully we can expect some big changes.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 24, 2018)

Supplements...

*Life Extension Once per day Health Booster*- contains a variety of useful ingredients such as vitamins e and k, macaguard, saffron and lycopene. I use this for general health plus the fact it contains many very useful eye health supplements.
*Life Extension Super Bio-Curcumin*... anti inflammatory, anti oxidant, heart, joints etc.
*Life Extension Super Ubiquinol Co Q10*... heart health, cholesterol, blood pressure etc.
*Ayush Herbs Carditone*... blood pressure, heart, kidneys etc.
*NOW Foods Pycnogenol*... blood pressure, blood sugar, muscle soreness etc.
*NOW Foods Blood Pressure Health*... heart, blood pressure etc.
*Doctor's Best Vitamin D*... general/bone health, immunity, insulin sensitivity etc.
*Califonia Gold Nutrition LactoBif Probiotic*... general/gut health, digestion, immune function etc.
*Animal Omega*... general/heart health, cholesterol, joints etc.
*5% Nutrition Joint Defender*... inflammation, muscle soreness and joints etc.
*Paradise Herbs ORAC Energy Greens*... general health, regularity, immune system, energy etc.
*Garden of Life Raw Fibre*... regularity, digestion, elimination of toxins etc.

Before eating larger meals I also use the following products...

General... *Renewlife Digestmore.* 

High Fat meals... *Ox Bile by NutriCology*.

Large dairy meals... *CountryLife Dairy-Zyme*.

High Carb meals... *Musclerage's Slin-RX*.

For my current intra powder I use... 

*ALRI Industries Humapro EAA's* 30g.
*My Protein L-Glutamine Elite* 5g.
*My Protein HBCD's* 100g.
*MuscleRage Intra Elite* 1 serving.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Oct 24, 2018)

*go brother go!!!!!*

sub'd for sure 

..very interesting, wish i had more time to write, but one question that comes to mind is ..why not the "HIGH TEST" route for max size?


----------



## grizz (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice brother. Excited to see the results.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 24, 2018)

Weekly pics and check in's??


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 25, 2018)

I was expecting to see RICH PIANA with that title!  Seriously though very cool to see your diet and AAS regimen.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 25, 2018)

SOUR DIESEL said:


> sub'd for sure
> 
> ..very interesting, wish i had more time to write, but one question that comes to mind is ..why not the "HIGH TEST" route for max size?



I feel crap on high test. Once I get to around 750mg the sides start outweighing the benefits. My energy levels tends to drop so over the years I have tried to stay away from high test. Sometimes I go fuck it bang in lot's of test and I always regret it. I tend to respond best to smaller doses of certain compounds. I purposely picked the compounds and doses for this cycle to minimize any side effects so I can feel good as I grow. Now I was surprised the 1 tab of adrol and dbol hit me so hard as I am usually fine. It was a shock to the system but my body will adapt. I will move up to the doses I stated and if I want to go any higher it will probably just be primo I increase. Primo doesn't give me any bad side effects and makes me feel good so it's basically the only steroid that does that 



Concreteguy said:


> Weekly pics and check in's??



Definitely. Nothing is set in stone but I will post regular pics. Once my gf rejoins the gym I may even try to get some training vids done. Pics probably closer to every 2 weeks. I plan to keep this thread going for awhile.



ASHOP said:


> I was expecting to see RICH PIANA with that title!  Seriously though very cool to see your diet and AAS regimen.



I actually started watching his bigger by the day series again so it gave me the idea to name the thread after him. Obviously he had his bad points but I did used to enjoy his videos.


----------



## Giant Lab (Oct 25, 2018)

awesome !


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 25, 2018)

No insulin or LR3?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 25, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> No insulin or LR3?



I probably will but in no rush to add it in. I have 2 lantus pens but not a big fan of it. I was tempted to add in a small dose in the morning but left it. I have some old humalog and humulin-r which will still work but they are really old. So if I do I will probably order some humalog from somewhere. I love LR3 but the same for that as well. I will probably add LR3 in sometime next year when I try to get leaner.

My main focus is on the diet and the aas. Slin would go well with my 2iu hgh injects so I may even add a little with those. 1 is always pre workout but I doubt I would ever go higher than 8iu humalog pre workout now. If I feel I need the extra push next year then I will look towards slin.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 25, 2018)

My computer chair broke with me sat on it so I guess that is a good sign. Luckily I managed to stand up before it completely went. The same thing happened to my last chair. I guess I just need better chains. A little annoying though as it wasn't cheap and I haven't had it for long.

Last night I trained legs and they are bad now. I know I will be really bad 2moro. I could feel a massive difference whilst training from the dbol/adrol. 2 sets into calf raises it felt like my calves had been pumped full of air so it made them burn and hurt much more than usual. The same for everything else. I kept it to calves, hams and quads and left out any isolated glute or hip work. Training lasted about 1 hour 45 mins and it felt good. Well that is a lie it was horrible but a sense of relief hit me at the end. A highlight was the vertical leg press drop set that was brutal. Afterwards I was rolling around on the floor shaking and couldn't stand up. I later look over and some girl is staring at me looking a bit shocked 

Standing Calf Raises... about 12 sets of 30-10 reps going up in weight. The last set was a massive drop set with about 8 drops in weight.
Seated Calf Raises... about 8 sets and the last set was a drop set with 6 drops.
Standing Hamstring Curls... 5 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts with toes on a 10kg plate... 5 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight.
Lying Leg Curls... 5 sets of 25-15 reps going up and down in weight.
Cable Rope Squats... 4 sets of 25 reps going up in weight.
Vertical Leg Press... about 10 sets going up in weight with a massive drop set at the end.
Leg Extensions... about 7 sets of 15-10 reps with the last 4 supersetted with sissy squats.
Back and leg stretches.

My legs were cramping up a little whilst stretching and that will be due to the crazy pumps. It was to be expected with a pre workout mix of 50mg adrol, 20mg dbol, 20mg cialis, 2 scoops of re1gn, 1 scoop of full as fuck and 2ml syntheselen  

I will be training a lot over the next few months but I will have a day off after every big leg day for the extra recovery needed.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 25, 2018)

JP has me taking a day off and after back. It goes Push, Legs,off Pull.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 25, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> JP has me taking a day off and after back. It goes Push, Legs,off Pull.



I have no routine and will just stay off when I feel I need to. I was doing Push, Pull, Legs recently but I sometimes enjoy swopping things around so I decided just to not have anything written in stone. Although yesterday was legs and 2moro will be push so I assume it will be pull the following day. As long as I train everything twice in approx 8 days I am happy. Although chances are I will push the frequency over the next few months and will be in the gym most days. As posted above one off day will likely be after legs. 

Unfortunately due to my lower back I can't do deadlifts or free weight barbell row or basically any of the fun stuff  Well I did with 2 plates the other week and my back was super tight. I know 100% if I go down that route I will get injured. I may still get injured but by limiting my back movements it's a much safer bet I don't. It does make back workouts more boring but I can still progress. I do miss heavy t-bar rows though.

My legs are really bad now. I can barely walk so I know 2moro will be a struggle to move around. I don't mind it but I wanted to take Flex on a walk to the lake and not sure if that will be happening now


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 26, 2018)

Move to chest supported back machines. Maybe you can do light rack deads also?

When it comes to slin with the hgh I would only do 3iu with each 2iuhgh. Make sure it's humalin R. R has a curve that works very well with the hgh peek. All you need is enough to extend the IGF tail. The slin is actually blocking the IGF from being bound so it stays free much longer. JP is doing hgh in the morning and night with IGF before and after training. Just 2 cents to think about.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 26, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Move to chest supported back machines. Maybe you can do light rack deads also?
> 
> When it comes to slin with the hgh I would only do 3iu with each 2iuhgh. Make sure it's humalin R. R has a curve that works very well with the hgh peek. All you need is enough to extend the IGF tail. The slin is actually blocking the IGF from being bound so it stays free much longer. JP is doing hgh in the morning and night with IGF before and after training. Just 2 cents to think about.



Everything I do for back is pretty much chest supported. I will be fine but my issue now is due to my bi-cep tendons. Back training without heavy free weight deadlifts or barbell rows is not a problem for me and my workouts can still be great and varied. 

With my current tendon/bicep/elbow issue I can't really do heavy incline bench (or flat on platforms) db/barbell rows as they start hurting badly. I also like doing incline bench rows in the smith machine but the same problem. The same for all heavy pulldowns or bodyweight pull ups no matter the grip. I tried some negative pullups the other day and was in a lot of pain from just after the 1st rep. I have to be careful with rack deads but I can do them. It's safer for me really limiting the range of motion and starting fairly high up. 

So I am very limited but I am hoping with my current protocol (diclofenac gel, hgh, deca, curcumin etc) I should be much better in a few weeks. Although I can still play about with grips and angles and some things are still ok for me. I can go very heavy on a certain hammer strength machine row if I keep to a hammer grip and the tendons are ok like that. I can also do low cable rows with a hammer grip were I am bent over pulling up/back to my waist. That's a great movement for me and I can do the full weight rack without pain. Although I do miss going heavy with pulldowns and certain rows etc. I also started really getting into pullups (more so 5 sec negatives) a while back so I am hoping I can start doing them again.

Thanks for the suggestions. I like regular slin for that exact reason. It's also much more forgiving than rapid acting. I have done it twice (am/pm) with hgh before but I stopped after about 2 weeks because of the fatigue from the hgh. I am really sensitive to it so never usually last more than a few weeks as it effects my work too much. I took 2iu hgh and 10mg mk-677 last night and I am tired today but just pushing through. This time round I want to make sure I don't give up and see what difference long term use does for me.

I have tried small doses of slin multiple times per day which I think is great but I stopped that as I get tired of injecting so much. Even though the injs are so easy it's the same reason peptide cycles used to annoy me due to all the injs needed. I don't mind doing them all in 1 go. An example could be syntherol were I do a lot of shots but at the same time. But ask me to do them 3-4 hours a part and I hate it  I like to have a life and freedom to go out and not have to worry about stuff like injecting slin before every meal. I couldn't be like my mate who carries tupperware and needles around with me all day. Your suggestion of 3iu with 2iu hgh twice daily sounds great though and I will probably do it.

Right now I have come from nothing to all this gear so I will hold off on the slin. Perhaps that low dose with my hgh injs. But at larger doses I will add it in sometime in the new year. Probably in the form of regular with hgh twice daily. Maybe some post workout humalog as well.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 26, 2018)

A few people definitely thought I am handicapped the way I have been walking today. It's been a struggle moving around. Probably the worst my legs have ever been which is weird as I have pushed them harder in the past many times.

I am dropping dbol as my nose starting bleeding last night. I figured I would last longer at just 20mg but it started so not going to carry on dosing. My bp is fine. I have had it before so know they will stop straightaway. I could up adrol to 150mg and would get no bleeds. So moving forward just 50mg adrol from now on.

Yesterday I swopped 2 meals for tuna and pasta with a homemade sauce. Very basic but it tasted amazing. I crushed some ripe tomatoes and finely chopped some mushrooms and basil leaves. I put that in a pan and added some pepper, salt and onion powder.

Today my beef meals have been made with beef mince. Going forward I will use mince a lot more. Similar to the above but used a store bought tomatoe and basil sauce and added a few bits (mushrooms, basil, mirador sauce, paprika and pepper) for flavour.  

Gonna get ready for the gym now and it will be a push session. Just getting in the right frame of mind as I want to push it hard.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 28, 2018)

Yesterday I trained chest, shoulders and tri-ceps...

Machine Chest Fly supersetted with Machine Presses with hammer grip... 3 sets of 20-15 reps for both all warm ups.
Slight Incline Smith Press... 6 warm up sets (up 20kg each set) and 1 working drop set that started at 3.5 plates and had 2 drops (which included dead stop reps). The tension in this Smith is ridiculous so it feels much heavier than most.
Pec Deck... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Standing Cable Chest Presses... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Standing Barbell Presses... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Cable Front Raise using straight bar... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working drop set with about 6 drops in weight starting with the full weight rack.
Machine Tri-cep Dips... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Flat bench DB Skull Crushers... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets.
Tri-cep Extensions... 2 working sets with 1 working set of Overhead Tricep Extensions in between.


Tonight I trained back and bi-ceps and increased the intensity as I went a long. I started with rear delts in the form of reverse pec deck and reverse db flyes. For both I like to do partial reps with a very heavy weight then drop down to a lighter weight for standard reps. 

I decided to play about with the order of things and moved over to various pulldown/pull up movements. I kept wide grip pulldowns to a max weight of half the weight rack because of my tendon issues. I also supersetted scapula pull ups with the assisted pull up machine. 

I was able to do heavier db rows on an incline bench than usual as my tendon does feel better. So I went up to 100lb db's to failure and was surprisingly ok. I then done some barbell shrugs for high reps going up to 2 plates a side. Then 5 sets of inverted rows all to failure. I finished with 4 sets of db pullovers and my 1 working set was with a 50kg db.

Bi-ceps worked out well and I am pleased with how my tendon felt. Basically a variety of pumps movements for about 10 mins. Then 1 working superset using 3 movements all at the same station. The first being a standard cable curl to positive failure. Then I up the weight and fail with an isometric hold then up the weight again and fail with negatives (bringing the weight back with 2 arms and performing 5 negative reps).

I finished with some heavier than usual (tendon) EZ Bar curls. I performed 4 sets starting at 10kg (20) per side, 15kg (15), 20kg (12) and finished at 25kg per side to complete failure (11 reps). I quickly dropped the weight to 15kg per side and done a quick set with a closer grip to failure again. All reps were slow and controlled with a squeeze as I could do more than double if I just moved the weight up and down.

I will up my food to those 6 meals I posted on Monday. I started at about 4 and have been having 4-5 over the last few days so will go up again to start packing on more size. I just wanted to ease into things at first due to my eating habits over the last 2 months.

My calves are really bad and I can barely even touch them. My quads and hamstrings feel much better. I will see how I feel 2moro and decide if I will train a 3rd day in a row.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 30, 2018)

Since I dropped the 20mg dbol I haven't had a single nosebleed which is no surprise. Gonna carry on with 50mg adrol per day.

I am struggling with the HGH so going back down to 2iu per day for a few days before upping to 4iu again. It's annoying but it's no surprise. I have so little mental energy in parts of the day even the simpliest tasks are a struggle. It has effected my work as well. I have also completely dropped the 10mg mk-677 (was using it 3-4 days per week).

My cupboard of preworkouts has been great for me over the last week due to the hgh fatigue. Without them I would struggle to get through my workouts. I love training but hgh zaps my mental energy and pretty much all motivation so the reason I have dropped it every time in the past. It's makes me very lazy and I hate that. If my body doesn't adapt I will just drop it again. I had hoped to run it for at least a few months this time so will try to push through.

I swopped one beef meal today for a beef isolate and sweet potatoe powder shake. I doubt I will do this again but it's good to have on hand just incase. Today I also added one of my treat meals post workout with a massive 200g carbs. That consisted of fruit muesli covered in greek yoghurt topped with dates, nuts and cranberries.

Earlier I trained legs (excluding calves) and with 2 scoops of Re1gn in me I could push it to the max. 90% of the time I train hamstrings before quads but changed the order today and enjoyed it. I will likely to the same next workout too. When I write x sets of x reps most would assume they are not to failure as every set is the same amount of reps. But for the final set (or 2) of say 20 reps I often pick a weight I know I will fail at about 15 and I rest pause the last reps. Or I pick a weight I can get but slow down the reps so much that I start failing at 15 or so and struggle to get the last few. Generally for most working sets I simply don't have a number in mind and just do as many as possible.

Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 20 slow and controlled reps going up in weight.
Leg Press... 10 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight.
Sissy Squats supersetted with Lying Leg Curls... 5 sets of 20 reps for both. 
Unilateral DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 5 sets of 15-10 reps for each leg. After the 5th set for each leg I supersetted 1 working set of Standing Leg Curls.
Machine Glute Raises... 3 sets of 15 reps for each leg.
Hip Adductor supersetted with Hip Abductor... 5 sets of 20-15 reps for each.
Leg, back and hip stretches.

2moro I will train chest, abs and calves.

A good tip when doing lying leg curls is to bring your head up and hold that posture (similar to the below picture). That forces the glutes down and hits the hamstrings much more and as a result you will probably have to use less weight.







I start syntherol tomorrow. I have some 27G 3/4 pins for my bi-cep shots. I will use 25-26G 5/8 for my tri-ceps shots. Gonna start at 1ml in 2 spots in each muscle.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 31, 2018)

When I came off everything I wasn't eating much but did have 1 large meal (3-4 in total) most days. I was not happy with the stomach distention and softness I had when starting this cycle. Obviously adding meals, test, deca, hgh, mk-677, adrol etc was not going to help that out either. I will be taking steps to make sure it goes down as I grow though. The hgh/mk-677 definitely didn't help and I find they fill my stomach with a lot of water retention. I have dropped the MK and will carry on with low dosed hgh. Soon I will drop the adrol. 

I will stick to my diet and avoid problem foods. Moreover, I will be increasing my ab training to twice weekly (plus increase volume each day). My weak lower back doesn't help matters so I will try to strengthen that over time. I will try to train lower back twice weekly but keep it very basic and short (10 mins max each time). I would of done all of this anyway I have just been waiting for my lower back to feel better before I increased abs and lower back work. I will likely add in an odd day solely focusing on abs, lower back, glutes, hips and stretches.

I trained chest, abs and calves earlier and it felt good. I added more volume to abs for a change. I want them to pop so I train them with resistance and push the intensity.

Warm Up
Flat Barbell Bench Press... 5 warm up sets and 3 working sets of 11, 6 and 5 reps.
Incline Machine Press... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 11 and 6 reps.
DB Floor Flyes... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 12 and 9 slow reps with 85 pound db's. The 2 working sets were supersetted with 2 sets of standing cable flyes for approx 20 reps.
High Incline Machine Press... 2 sets of 20 reps.
Abs and lower back for approx 30 mins consisting of numerous sets of Seated Crunches, Machine Twists, Back Extensions, Standing Rope Oblique Cruches, Hanging Knee Raises, Decline Bench Twists and Planks.
Standing Calf Raises... 5 sets of 40-20 reps going up in weight every set.
Back, Leg and Hip Stretches.

For my 2 beef meals today I used organic beef mince. Instead of rice I had Rigate penne pasta and quite a lot. Approx 400g total for the 2 meals so that's about 140g carbs per meal just from the pasta. I cooked the mince in a Toscana sauce with mushrooms, yellow peppers, tomatoes and a variety of herbs and spices. All very simple and quick but it tastes good. Here is a pic...


----------



## Victory (Nov 2, 2018)

I followed Big A's protocol in my arms and was very happy with the results. Your twist on it looks good. I will be following.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 4, 2018)

Things are going very good and building up nicely. I need to push the food a bit more and I will do that with whole food shakes. I have had beef mince with pasta everyday simply because I like it. I will rotate back to rice soon though. 

Training is getting better and tonight I had the best workout since starting. I wasn't feeling it at first but just thought fuck it and go crazy. I took my 50mg adrol about 3 hours pre workout so the pumps were ridiculous. On top of that I injected 2ml syntheselen and took 2 scoops of Re1gn preworkout. An obvious exaggeration but I felt twice the size a few exercises in. 

I have also stopped all hgh as the cloud of fatigue was ruining all my motivation. I will try a high dose every few days (pre workout) and see how I get on with that. I know how I will be but still will try it simply as a way of getting it in as I can't carry on dosing it daily even at 2iu.

Training tonight was shoulders and tri-ceps with a little abs. I used a combination of techniques with heavy stuff and drop sets. My gym has an old school seated Crunch machine I realized made a good close grip tri-cep press so used that tonight. 

Warm Up with db's.
Standing DB Lateral Raises (arms bent)... 4 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 5 drops so 30kg, 25kg, 20kg, 15kg, 10kg and 6kg.
Standing DB Lateral Raises (straight arms)... 1 working drop set with 5 drops so 15kg, 12kg, 10kg, 8kg, 6kg, 4kg.
Smith Shoulder Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 8 reps with 3 plates per side.
Barbell Upright Rows... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 9 reps.
Standing DB Front Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 25kg db's.
Standing Cable Upright Rows... 2 working sets of approx 15 reps.
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set of 50 reps. 
Machine Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Crunch Machine Tri-cep Press... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 18 slow reps.
Cable Tri-cep Extensions supersetted with Seated DB Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 3 hard warm up sets and 1 working set for both. My working set consisted of the full weight rack and then a 100lb DB.
I stretched between all sets.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 4, 2018)

I forgot to add I done 5 sets of 20-15 reps of seated ab crunches at the end of my workout. I mainly do bodyweight or very low weight ab work but started to increase the weight recently and the last set from tonight took everything out of me. The increased ab training has helped shift some of the water I was holding in my stomach.

So far I have done 2 sets of syntherol injections. Both times I put 1ml in each bi-cep head and 1ml in 2 tri-cep heads (lateral and long heads). The injections have been easy with no pip so far. I am shooting post workout and will continue to follow this eod protocol. 

I use 27G 5/8 pins for my bi-ceps and 25G 3/4 pins for my tri-ceps. I do have to push the 27G very hard but it's fine as bi-ceps are so easy to do. I find injecting them very slowly is the best approach. Although I will likely swop over to 26G pins soon as I have boxes of them. When injecting post workout it's like a knife through butter and the needles go smoothly in.

I will post some pics soon to show where I am and then every week or 2 to show my growth over the next few months.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 4, 2018)

I forgot to mention I also added 25mg proviron preworkout. I also stopped using adrol on off days but I have decided to run it everyday now. I just starting using 12.5mg aromasin eod as well. A low dose just to keep aromatization somewhat controlled but still keep my estrogen levels sufficient for maximum gains. I will get a blood test when I am back in the UK and make changes if needed.

Gonna get ready now and go and train legs which should be fun  I will take my usual preworkout mix. I am a bit bored of most of my preworkout powders so will order some new ones soon. Gonna get Excelsior again as it makes me feel so good. 

My right tri-cep lateral head is a tiny bit sore from my last syntherol injection but nothing uncomfortable. Once the oil builds up the tightness in the muscle will increase but I will massage it to keep it loose. I won't be changing my training whilst using syntherol and will use a variety of techniques but still some basic heavy arm movements such as barbell curls and close grip bench press to complete failure in the 8-12 (and 15-20) rep range.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 9, 2018)

I will be better with updates from now on. The last few days have been a struggle though. Training is great and I have had some amazing sessions in the gym. Although my diet for the last few days has been a complete write off. I will make sure that doesn't happen again. It's hasn't been bad just less than half of what I should be eating. My waist is smaller so it's not all bad though. It's all down to hgh. You already know I struggle but I am trying to find ways to use it. I know already how I will respond as I have experimented in the past but just hoping for the best. 

I had a few days off hgh as I was getting so tired. I figured let's just go with 10iu pre workout 2 days per week. I hope I will adapt and the infrequency of dosing will enable me to run the same amount weekly. Then next year maybe up to 3 days per week and use insulin during those days as well. That's the plan anyway. I dosed 10iu pre workout and that day I felt great. The next day was completely different though. I fell asleep 3 times and must have slept about 14 hours in total. Plus I just felt like crap and was constantly tired. I feel ok now but I did fall asleep for a few hours before. I don't want to force feed so it's hard fitting in 6 big meals when you are awake 10 hours per day. My appetite is also lower from the 50mg adrol. I have ordered some weightgainer powder to assist me in the following few weeks though. 

Just a little bump in the road but everything is gtg and I can see my body changing for the better and quickly. Coming off this time did fuck me up and my distention has been it's worst ever. I have put on weight and got leaner though so I am on the right path. My gf finally rejoined the gym so I can get some pics taken and hopefully some training videos along the way.

All my syntherol injs have been easy. A lot of blood for one tri-cep shot one day but nothing bad. I had a tiny lump for about 30 mins and then it disappeared. No pip and no loss in range of motion etc. I have also trained tri-ceps and bi-ceps very heavy on separate days as well. 

Hormones are still the same and building up nicely. My bi-cep tendons are miles better so I am pleased about that. I was able to do some 30kg db hammer curls earlier with no issues. Although no pull ups or heavy pulldowns just yet. 

Earlier I trained back and bi-ceps and kept it very basic and heavy. The day before was chest and tri-ceps and more of the same. For both days I done fewer exercises and lower volume than usual. Although for the main exercise I did add in a few working sets as opposed to just one. An example for chest I done Flat Smith Presses for 4 working sets of 8-4 reps. I also done 1 working set of Incline DB Presses plus I started with 4 sets of 20 reps for Pec Deck. Both days also consistened off fewer warm up towards the middle-end of the workout and mainly just working sets. When I trained legs that was higher volume with usually 1 working set per exercise.

I have added some Ginger root extract into my daily supplements. I dose it with my post workout meal for improved digestion and to assist with the mild nausea I sometimes get from adrol.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 9, 2018)

Another meal I will add in more often is cottage cheese with fruit (usually berries, grapes and/or pineapple). I had this last night. Whilst it is different macros than my egg meal I don't over complicate things especially when trying to grow. I also do very well with higher carbs and digest this meal efficiently. Yesterday I had 400g cottage cheese with as many blueberries and grapes as I wanted. 

I have also added in some medjool dates to my diet. They have so many health benefits (too many to list) even including the weird fact they kill intestinal worms. They are high in sugar (also loaded in potassium, magnesium and vitamin b6 etc) so I limit the quantity and tend to have them around training or first thing to give me a quick boost.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like I will have to drop hgh completely. Even 5 days after dosing my first 10iu I am still overly tired. On Sunday I had 12 hours straight sleep and 4 hours after getting up I was already falling asleep. I was having dinner in my gf's parents I nearly banged my head on the table dwifting off. I looked like I hadn't slept for a few days. I can't go on like that so will drop it to be more productive. It's not worth it in the slightest I had just hoped I could do a few months running 2-4iu per day. Everything will start improving now as I will have some energy.

Training has been brutal though. I trained legs today which was very high volume. A mixture of weights and reps. I won't even write my entire workout as it was a lot. Recently I am enjoying high rep leg extensions to start leg training. Today I started with supersetting leg extensions with lying leg curls. 20 reps for each and very intense by the 4th and 5th sets. Then unilateral leg presses supersetted with unilateral stiff leg db deadlifts. I would leg press with my right side then dl with the right and then start leg pressing with my left and so on. I went heavy and as deep as possible but kept the dl's fairly light and just got a great stretch. Some very heavy standing leg curls sets of 4-6 reps. Abductors, adductors and glute work. Calves at the end were brutal. Drops sets of seated leg curl starting at 5 plates a side and finishing with 1. My legs have been burning me all day but it felt good.

The day before was shoulders and tri-ceps with some abs. A faster workout and a good mix. I started shoulders with a new movement. Seated straight bar cable shoulder press. You could use a bench and position it right next to the rack. I used a short straight bar from the bottom and performed approx 5 sets of 20-15 reps. Then some heavy bent arm lateral raises finishing with a drop set (30kg, 25kg, 20kg, 15kg, 10kg). Then a big drop set for straight arm lateral raises using ligther weights/db's (15kg, 12kg, 10kg, 8kg, 6kg). Then some heavy shoulder presses going up to 3 plates a side. I ended with a big drop set that consisted of 3 plates for 5 reps, 2.5 plates for 4 reps, 2 plates for 6 reps, 1.5 plates for approx 15 reps and 1 plate for approx 25 slow reps. Then a few sets of straight bar front raises on an incline bench. For tri-ceps I kept it mainly to high reps and lot's of pump sets (still hard though) as I trained them very heavy a few days before.

Postworkout I had a treat of fruit muesli, natural yoghurt, dates, blueberries, dried strawberries, cranberries, goji berries and mulberries. This bowl is close to 200g carbs. The bowl is nearly filled with muesli then topped with 500g natural (usually bifidus) yoghurt. Infact I have had 2 of those bowls today which is bad 











I have also had an egg meal which consisted of 5 whole eggs and sliced kiwi with some toast. 1 beef meal with loads of pasta. One oat meal with chocolate/peanut whey and sliced banana. My intra shakes that conjsistend of 40g aminos and about 80g carbs. My next meal will be cottage cheese with grapes drizzled in lemon juice. If I stay up longer then maybe some whole eggs with aromat beforte bed. After the cottage cheese that will be around 800g carbs today.

Looking forward to being my normal self now and this will be the last time I ever use hgh. I am not surprised by the outcome but had hoped I could push through this time.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 13, 2018)

2moro it will be back to my 2 beef meals, 2 fruit smoothies, oat meal and probably an egg meal. On top of that maybe cottage cheese with grapes drizzled in lemon juice. Plus my intra shake of approx 40g aminos and 75g carbs etc.

I have got bored of rice so I will do one beef meal with pasta and the other with potatoes. I usually cook potatoes a certain way but my oven is broke so I do something similar. Literally the nicest tasting chips you will ever have. I roughly cut the potatoes and boil them in lightly salted water until they are falling apart. Then I shallow fry them in organic butter and season with paprika, pepper and either pink salt or aromat. Here is how they looked last time I made them...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 14, 2018)

Gonna get ready for the gym now and train chest, tri-ceps and abs. Today will be heavy all through my workout. Probably a few working sets on Smith presses for 4-6 reps with a drop set. Some heavy db presses and some sort of flye movement. Tri-ceps more of the same and some heavy dips and perhaps skull crushers. For abs I need to start doing more bodyweight exercises such as planks and knee raises as I have been doing a lot of weighted crunches recently. Some days I even forget to list them but have been adding in 5 sets to a lot of my training days.

When I get back from the gym I will dose 1.5ml syntherol in each bi-cep head and the lateral and long heads of my tri-ceps. It's time to up the dose and I expect even bigger changes.

My diet will be the same as I have beef in the fridge, all my fruits for my smoothies and oats and eggs etc. Although if I go out I may pick up a footlong subway and add that in as well. I usually get beef with cheese and all the salad excluding chillis with southwest sauce.

I had a few hours sleep and I am up early and feel decent which is rare. I am hoping I will be back to my normal self soon. Time to get on track again and hit this hard. Another thing lacking recently was my water intake as I stopped having my amino shakes. I will replace those with weightgain shakes. Well I will when they finally show up as my predator nutrition order seems to have got lost  Today I will make sure I get plenty of fluids in as it makes a massive difference to everything. It helps my intra shake is over 2 litres and I am about to do that now. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 14, 2018)

I just had an amazing workout. I was tired before taking preworkout but said to myself just go crazy and keep it heavy and intense. I did take too much pre workout and was wired but it worked out fine. I won't make that mistake again though as I was destroyed afterwards and with the increased heart rate from the preworkout I barely managed to get home. I trained chest, tri-ceps and abs...

Incline Smith Presses... 6 warm up sets and 3 working sets. The first 2 was with 3.5 plates a side for 6 and 4 reps. The last was a drop set starting at 3 plates a side with 4 drops in weight (2.5, 2, 1.5 and 1). It's hard to gauge strength but I did only do 3 plates a side last week and I feel stronger. But this Smith is crazy hard so I think on most others it would be closer to 4 or 4.5 plates a side.
Slight Incline DB Presses... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 50kg db's. 50kg may not sound that heavy but these fuckers are old school and enormous with thick handles so it makes it hard  
Flat Bench DB Flyes... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of very slow reps with 30kg db's.
Chest Dips... 1 working set with bodyweight.
Tri-cep Dips... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets. My legs don't fit in this machine so I only ever go up to about 3 plates per side. In my last gym I could fit in better and do 6 plates a side with good form if someone held me down a bit.
Lying EZ Bar Skull Crushers... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 slow reps. I was pleased with these as I used 30kg per side... definitely getting stronger.
Tri-Cep Extensions... about 4 hard pump sets of approx 15 reps. The last was with the full weight rack and slow and controlled.
Standing Overhead EZ Bar Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Abs and Stretching... mainly bodyweight stuff and not much as I was destroyed. 

Post workout I couldn't face a beef meal so I just had fruit muesli, greek yoghurt, dates and berries. I can eat that easily because I was out of it but it still went down well. My right hand was shaking so I won't take so much preworkout again. Gonna chill for a bit then have a beef and rice meal. 

Today was the first time I looked at myself post workout and was happy. I am definitely growing and the fullness was insane. 50mg adrol, 2ml syntheselen, 1.5 scoops of 5150 with 1 extra scoop of fullasfuck is a winning combination


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have had a bad night because my dog Flex has been ill. He has been vomiting all night. There is no emergency vet so I have been waiting. He has been sleeping about 30 mins (it's 7am) so hopefully he gets better. If he is still bad later I will take him to an emergency vets. 

Apart from that things have been good. I am now consistently injecting syntherol eod. I am up to 1.5ml in both bi-ceps heads and 2 tri-cep heads. My arms are feeling much tigther post injection. Yesterday they were a little sore and felt very tight but in a good way. I haven't massaged them at all yet but will start soon. I will also be adding in short arm workouts more frequently to get the muscles pumped full of blood. I may pick up some 5kg db's and start doing them post injection. I have done that before and the feeling is intense.

Yesterday I had a day off but the day before I trained back. I had planned to train bi-ceps as well but was so destroyed just cut it short and went up. As a result today will be shoulders and arms. I will lower the volume for shoulders and superset various tri-cep/bi-cep movements together.

For my last back training day I incorportated a lot of rowing movements. Mainly because I couldn't do any worthwhile pulldown movements due to my bi-cep tendon. I did finish with 4 plate a side rows supersetted with 100lbs db pullovers for one set to complete failure. DB rows hurt my tendon so I kept to cables and machines and they felt good.

I haven't slept (had a little last night) but I may go to the gym as I have time now as everyone is sleeping. That way I can get back and if he needs to go the vets we will do that.


----------



## Viking (Nov 20, 2018)

I plan to start eating more fruit. Those grapes and blueberries look nice. I saw a bodybuilder on ig that eat grapes a few times every day. Do you mainly eat them with cottage cheese?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 21, 2018)

Viking said:


> I plan to start eating more fruit. Those grapes and blueberries look nice. I saw a bodybuilder on ig that eat grapes a few times every day. Do you mainly eat them with cottage cheese?



Yes mainly with cottage cheese or greek yoghurt. I usually drizzle lemon juice on top of grapes as it tastes amazing. I occasionally add blueberries or perhaps pineapple as well. Sometimes I will just eat meat and afterwards grapes or other fruit.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 21, 2018)

If you don't feel right changes need to be made and that is what I have done. I dropped the hgh and I have dropped the adrol. Can't say the hgh done much for me anyway but the adrol was amazing but it definitely wasn't helping my energy and well being so it's gone. I also had about 4 days off everything even though I usually shoot aas eod. I injected test, deca and primo earlier today though. I also have had a few days off the gym and feel better for it.

My weekly doses have just been moved up slightly and from now on will be 525mg test e, 420mg deca and 350mg primo. I may add adrol back in at some point to finish the tabs I have left. My plan is to add igf-1 lr3 in at a decent dose and maybe some slin to go with it. I doubt I will up the aas anymore apart from adding in orals from time to time. I had planned to up primo but not too bothered now but it's still a possibility going on how I am feeling over the next few weeks. 

My diet will also contain much more fruit from now on. This will mainly be in the form of grapes, pineapple, apples, blueberries, kiwis, bananas and strawberries.

I had some pics taken in the gym last time I trained so will post one below. I am really hairy all over so it takes away but I wanted to post to show where I am at now. My diet has been far from perfect but I am in a good position to grow now. I haven't weighed myself but I know I have put on a decent amount of weight recently especially considering I started much lower than usual but that is all back. My stomach is an issue at the moment but it's improving slowly. I will add in a few protocols to keep my waist tight as I grow. Right now the goal is simply to grow and I know I can do that with a little effort.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## striffe (Nov 22, 2018)

Looks like you are growing!


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Defintley improving brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 23, 2018)

I trained earlier for the first time in about 4-5 days. I felt like I was forcing everything so had the break. My energy levels should start getting better now. Although I forgot to mention I added in bromocriptine the other day and I get crazy tired a few hours post dosing. I am going against my usual advice as I haven't had bloodwork but I figured just add it in for a few weeks just to assist (various reasons). I haven't used a dopamine agonist in ages and they should be used lightly but this should help me out.

Anyway I felt great tonight which was a welcomed change. I decided to go the gym very late but glad I did now. I trained chest, quads and abs. I kept legs to very high reps for a change and it felt good. My boxer shorts barely fit my legs were that pumped.

Slight incline DB Presses... 7 warm up sets and 1 working set. As well as the 7 warm up sets I done various active stretches as the gym was very cold and my joints felt dry and were cracking at first so I wanted to take my time and get warmed up sufficiently.
Incline Bench Cable Flyes supersetted with Machine Presses... 4 very hard sets of 20 rep flyes with the last 2 sets of presses going to complete failure.
Chest Bodyweight Dips... 1 working set.
Superset of Leg Extensions with Hack Squats... 5 sets of 20 rep extensions with 40-30 rep hack squats going up in weight.
Tri-set of Leg Extensions, Hack Squats and Machine Squats... 2 sets of 20, 30 and 20 reps.
Leg Extensions... 1 working drop set of 15, 10 and 5 reps with a static hold at the end.
Abs... variety of movements in 2 giant sets lasting approx 5 mins each.
Back and leg stretches.

Pre workout today I used 2ml syntheselen and 1.25 scoops of Nutrex Outlift Amped and I felt great. My preworkout meal consisted of wholegrain pasta, beef mince, pineapple, peppers and tomatoes in a pomodoro sauce with herbs and spices (pictured below). Post workout I had 200g steak (thin sliced) with basmati rice and some canary melon afterwards. I haven't had any other meat today and the rest of my meals have consisted of cottage cheese, greek yoghurt, grapes, blueberries, clementines and lemon juice. Moving forward I am gonna start eating more thin sliced steak as it goes down so easily and I can cook it in 90 secs and it tastes great.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 27, 2018)

My supplement delivery finally come. I thought it was going to get sent back at some point. It took 3 weeks and was meant to be 4 days. So I finally have my weightgain powder. I will be adding 2 shakes in per day to help whilst my appetite is fairly low. I always recommend listening to your body and not force feeding but I know this will do me good as my goal is to grow and I need that extra boost in calories. I also received some protein bars and pre workout powders.

The 5% real food protein bars are the first 5% product I don't like. They are extremely hard and don't taste particularly good. I bought the blueberry cobbler flavour but due to the texture I know I won't like any flavours. The 5% Knock your Carb out bars taste great though and I have had them before. I have only tried the peanut butter chocolate chip flavour.

My injuries are feeling better as well but I just received some tb-500 and will start that at 1mg per day and go from there.

I have just joined one of my older gyms on a 3 month contract. I got it 50% off due to Black Friday but it still cost me $350 for 3 months  I still have my other membership but decided just to get it to give me a boost and so I can take advantage of the different machines (especially for back and leg movements).

I have some IGF-1-LR3 on the way. I ordered 3mg to try it out. Gonna start at 100mcg post workout when it arrives. I will use it solo but later on add in some slin as well. For slin I am thinking 10iu post workout and if I use it pre no more than 5-6iu. I have a few plans in my head but will post about them at a later date. It's definitely time to move up a gear though


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 27, 2018)

Gonna eat my pre workout meal after this post and get ready for the gym. I will go to my new gym and train shoulders and maybe some quads as well. I have had 2 great training days recently. Yesterday I trained calves, triceps, bi-ceps and abs. The day before I trained hamstrings and back. I can't remember all the details but will go over each below.

Hams was a combination of seated, lying and standing leg curls. I don't really like the seated leg curls machine in my gym but that was my main focus that day for hams. I went very heavy and done a few working sets. I utilized various super and tri-sets including the 3 movements.

For back I started with incline bench straight bar high rows for 20-15 reps. I also done some heavy hammer strength rows in the middle of my workout. I ended with machine pullovers. I done something different and really focused that day on numerous sets of barbell rows and rack pulls. I supsersetted the 2 and would start with barbell rows then finish with rack pulls. People know my lower back is fucked but I went heavier than usual. For barbell rows just up to 2 plates a side but higher reps and perfect form. It's playing with fire for me. For rack pulls I pulled from relastively high up to be safe but went up to 3 plates a side. That is not heavy but for my lower back it is. It felt really good and I was extra careful. I still expected my back to go the day after at some point but I have been fine.

Yesterday was calves, arms and abs and was brutal...

Standing Calf Raises... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 30-20 reps going up in weight.
Seated Calf Raises... 4 warm up sets and about 6 working sets. 2 working sets were massive drop sets starting at 5 plates a side down 1 plate each drop until 1 plate a side left. My calves were destroyed so I dropped the weight to 3 plates and done 2 working sets with minimal rest. Then a static hold at the top with 2 plates a side for about 1 min. Lot's of different things including me pushing down at the bottom of the rep for that extra stretch/resistance.
Machine Tibialis Raises... 2 sets of 30 reps then 3 working sets using a combination of fast/slow reps.
Tri-cep Pushdowns supsersetted with Bi-cep Curls... multiple warm up sets using a variety of different handles/grips.
Close Grip Dead Stop Bench Press... about 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 7 and 12 reps (dropped the weight).
Standing EZ Bar Bi-cep Curls... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 12 and 8 reps (upped the weight).
Lying EZ Bar Skull Crushers... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps. I was pleased with these and my heavy set was 3 x 10kg plates each side.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working drop set with 30kg then 25kg, 20kg, 15kg and 10kg db's.
Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working drop set starting at the full weight rack and moving down the stack.
Machine Unilateral Bi-cep Curls... 2 sets for both arms. 1st set was 3/4 of the rack and the 2nd was the whole rack with 1 arm and included assisted reps at the end.
Variety of forearm movements for 10-15 mins including supersets of barbell twists, wrist curls and bodyweight hangs.
Abs... variety of movements in 2 giants sets.
Body Stretches.

Pre workout consisted of 2ml syntheselen and 1.25 scoops of Nutrex Outlift Amped.

Over the next few days I will shave my body and start posting progress pics every weekend starting this week. It will help keep me accountable and consistent


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 28, 2018)

I fell asleep again last night so missed the gym and my injs so I just dosed my aas and syntherol (it's 5:30am). Incase anyone is interested when doing 8 syntherol injs I just use 4 syringes. I fill them up then do my 4 tri-cep injects. Then I refill and use new needles for my bi-cep shots. It just saves going through 8 syringes everytime but still feels quick. I do my tri-cep shots in front of a mirror but it's obviously not needed for bi-ceps.

I just added in a new joint supplement called unbreakable but it's made me feel very ill. Literally took it on an empty stomach (recommended) about 20 mins ago. It contains BPC-157, Andrographis Paniculata Extract and Cissus Quadrangularis.

Gonna eat now then start getting ready for the gym. I will probably cook steak, cinnamon pineapple and basmati rice.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 29, 2018)

Last night (after the gym) I fell asleep really early and missed about 3 meals. It's crazy how long I can sleep now. As a result I had a massive cheat meal when I woke up. I will also go through a lot of food today as well. Even though I am not consistent I am still growing.

Yesterday I trained in my new gym. I pushed it hard and it felt good. It was nice to use different equipment. They have changed the plates though and they are super wide so you can't fit as many on the machines now. I guess I am weaker as I could only do 5 per side on the Cybex Shoulder Press. I started with some arms just because I had injected syntherol pre workout for a change and I wanted to get some blood in there. Then I traiend shoulders then quads and finished with abs and stretching. My training consisted of...

Warm Up
Cybex Bi-cep Curl supersetted with Cybex Tri-cep Extension... 5 sets of 20-12 reps for each movement.
DB Upright Rows... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 16 reps.
DB Lateral Raises... 1 rest paused set of 30 reps.
Cybex Shoulder Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 7 reps with 5 plates a side. The first 3 warm up sets were of 20 reps using 4 different grips (5 reps each). 4th warm up of 10 reps with 4 plates a side.
Cybex Lateral Raise... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 18 and 12 reps (20 secs rest between sets).
Standing Cable Front Raises... 3 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight.
Rotator Cuff Raises... a few sets with light db's (see video below).
Leg Extensions... about 15 sets of 20-10 reps using a variety of techniques including slow reps and static holds.
Abs for 15 mins
Stretching

An example of rotator cuff raises incase some don't know what that is (I wasn't sure what people call them). Really nice finishign movements that burns a lot. I only used 4-2kg db's because at that point I couldn't even lift my arms up. Sometimes I go heavier with these but most are best sticking to very light weight.


Rotator Cuff Raises | Dflex Your Body - YouTube







Today will be hamstrings and back. 2moro chest and arms. The day after legs. Time to turn my body into a machine again so the training and food will all be increased. I hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## striffe (Nov 29, 2018)

Elvia1023 said:


> Last night (after the gym) I fell asleep really early and missed about 3 meals. It's crazy how long I can sleep now. As a result I had a massive cheat meal when I woke up. I will also go through a lot of food today as well. Even though I am not consistent I am still growing.
> 
> Yesterday I trained in my new gym. I pushed it hard and it felt good. It was nice to use different equipment. They have changed the plates though and they are super wide so you can't fit as many on the machines now. I guess I am weaker as I could only do 5 per side on the Cybex Shoulder Press. I started with some arms just because I had injected syntherol pre workout for a change and I wanted to get some blood in there. Then I traiend shoulders then quads and finished with abs and stretching. My training consisted of...
> 
> ...



I will try those rotator cuff raises next time I am in the gym. Looks like a good way to warm up the joint/muscle. How are your arms looking now?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 1, 2018)

striffe said:


> I will try those rotator cuff raises next time I am in the gym. Looks like a good way to warm up the joint/muscle. How are your arms looking now?



My arms are getting there. They feel pumped up all the time. Many think syntherol softens you up but it makes my arms even harder. My tri-ceps have more pop to them so it brings out the detail more. Still using 1.5ml per shot eod so nothing crazy but I will likely up sometime next week. I like those rotator cuff raises for the reason you stated. It's a good warm up before starting shoulders or perhaps used as a finisher.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 1, 2018)

Everything that could go wrong has done so in this log. But it's all good and I will just push through and be fine soon. I trained calves, hamstrings and back on Thursday. Great session and I utilized mainly machines for back as my new gym as various Cybex pieces and I tried them all. Anyway I woke up yesterday and I couldn't lift my left arm without severe pain. I had no rom and if I lifted it up when I lowered it the pain was intense. I decided to not train that day. Today it was just as bad and this isn't smart but I thought fuck it and trained chest and arms. I am glad I did now. I know my body but this is a new one as I never have shoulder issues. It's been a few hours since I trained and it feels better but I will apply some voltaren gel to it now and also dose another 1mg TB-500 in my shoulder (dosed 1mg earlier today). I am training legs 2moro so no issues with that and I will see how I am before I train upper body again.

My appetite is down so I am not forcing anything but my waist has come in as a result so that's a positive. I will push it more and blow up when I can. Things were definitely moving a long better if you forget about the shoulder issue. I also shaved my body so can actually see it and I feel better for it. It wasn't a good look in my new gym walking around the sauna/pool area with my hairy back and shoulders 

My arms feel pumped up all the time now. The syntherol injections have been easy and I haven't had one issue. After arms I will do calves again but not looking forward to that  Arm's I could probably do blindfolded if I had to. I will get some pics done 2moro and every Sunday after that. I asked my gf then but she is rushing out so will just get them done 2moro. I noticed the detail in my tri-cep lateral head is more noticeable because the syntherol shots have made it pop out more. It makes me wonder how things would be if I upped the dose more but gonna stick to 1.5ml eod for now.

I have learnt through experimenting if you are going to do syntherol unless you are doing very big shots you need to dose it very frequently for optimal results. I seem to respond very well to it. But I know if I were doing 1.5ml x2 ed the results would be even more dramatic. Big A's protocol (or very similar) is definitely the best way of doing things. The way I do things shows you can still get great results taking smaller amounts. I think I will up things soon though and really push the size. 

Chest and arms was pretty standard stuff. On one machine my shoulder hurt so I moved on but on everything else it was ok. I went up to 3 plates a side on the Cybex Chest Press so nothing crazy but enough to do the job. On the last 2 sets I used partials at the bottom then the top then finished with very slow full rom reps. I used the same technique for pec deck and finished with some cable presses. Arms were a mix of everything and the pump with syntherol in my arms was intense. I didn't go heavy for most movements but did do 60kg EZ Bar Skull Crushers (17 reps) and some very heavy Cybex bi-cep curls.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 1, 2018)

I should also mention the ON gold standard gainer seems to be a success. No major bloating and it tastes nice. It's been useful with my lowered appetite.

The Humapro apple is horrible. My fault as I didn't think it's American and I bought the apple candy flavour. No offense but candy in America is generally awful and apple doesn't taste right. It tastes exactly like that so if you like apple candy you will probably love it. I have been adding in my green powder as it masks the taste so having it once daily with that. Next time I will just go with southern iced tea as that tastes great.

My fiber product from Garden of Life seems to be a great product. I have started adding 1 scoop to my weightgain shakes. 1 serving contains...

Supplement Facts 
Serving Size: 1 Scoop (Approximately 27 g) 
Servings Per Container: 30 
Amount Per Serving % Daily Value 

Calories 120   

Calories from Fat 30   
Total Fat 4 g 6%1 

Total Carbohydrate 16 g 5%1 

Dietary Fiber 9 g 36%1 
Soluble Fiber 4 g + 
Insoluble Fiber 5 g + 
Sugars 1 g + 

Protein 7 g 14%1 

Omega-3 Fatty Acids (Alpha Linolenic Acid) 1 g + 

Raw Organic Sprout & Fiber Blend
Organic Flax Seed (Meal and Sprouts), Organic Amaranth Sprout. Organic Quinoa Sprout, Organic Chia (Seed and Sprouts), Organic Millet Sprout, Organic Buckwheat Sprout, Organic Garbanzo Bean Sprout, Organic Lentil Sprout, Organic Adzuki Bean Sprout. Organic Sunflower Seed Sprout, Organic Pumpkin Seed Sprout. Organic Sesame Seed Sprout, Organic Coconut Flour 26.7 g + 

Bacillus coagulans 900,000,000 CFU² 60 mg + 

1Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet
+Daily Value not established.


----------



## SURGE (Dec 3, 2018)

Just read through and there are some interesting posts. Curious how you get on. I need a new gainer so will check out the gold standard one.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 4, 2018)

Lot's to update about. Firstly I have been ill which is very rare for me. My body has been fighting something off all week but I woke up 2 days ago really bad. Yesterday I ate only twice but a large amount of cals each meal just to help hold my weight. Not ideal but it is what it is. In the past I would use certain supps during the winter but stopped using them. When I think of cold/flu prevention I think of bee's and basically manuka honey and bee propolis. I may add them back in just to help matters. It's also very cold here so that doesn't help.

My shoulder has got better very fast but today the other one starting hurting a bit  I think I will be fine though and will continue dosing 1mg TB-500 daily. I will swop over to eod soon as I only have a few vials. My lower back has also felt tight this week and it's because I have been training abs so much. So I have backed off from training abs too much just to help matters. I will also make sure I stretch everyday to loosen it up. All in all I am pretty much injury free 

Earlier I trained legs and it was a massive workout. I could write it all out but won't bore you but it was over 2 hours and included calves, hams, glutes, ab/adductors and quads. The Cybex Leg Curl machine is the best I have ever used and I can really push it without risking injury. I don't fit in most leg curl machines and if I do if I use a heavy weight I am holding on as hard as possible trying not to fall off the seat.

I weighed myself and I am 253 pounds. I purposely didn't post starting pics as I didn't want this to be about transforming as anyone would after being off all gear and not eating much. But I must have put on a lot of weight over the last few weeks as I definitely started the lightest I have been in years.

Time for updated pics. My camera has no memory so I swopped over to my gf's and the pics look much better. I am fairly pleased because they are unpumped and I felt bloated but they look ok. I am definitely growing fast and considering I haven't been 100% I am happy. 

I will post a few of my arms as well. I can feel they are bigger but seeing the pics made me realize they have really grown. They look bigger in certain pics (massive in one) so I will post a few to show a mix. I haven't measured them but they must be 20 inches now. Just charging my phone but will post them next.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 4, 2018)

No pump but nearly passed out I was tensing so hard 







Syntherol progress...


----------



## Victory (Dec 6, 2018)

Big difference in size. Makes me want to do another cycle myself!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 6, 2018)

Looking good man. Keep trying to stay healthy and kick some ass. Sometimes an extra cardio session for a couple days and an extra meal or two can flush some crap out of your system you're fighting. But, if you're dealing with fever, etc., extra rest would likely be the best option AND food. LOL
Frankly, an intense regimen can lower your immune system and increase stress hormonal environmental factors. 

I know Elvia is keen on this, but we like to weigh in on others' content here to share what others may not know, agree with or need some info on. Just doing my duties. Good log man, keep up the good work big guy.

Grim


----------



## montego (Dec 6, 2018)

Elvia1023 said:


> No pump but nearly passed out I was tensing so hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great man. Growing and staying lean! Keep on grinding!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 6, 2018)

Victory said:


> Big difference in size. Makes me want to do another cycle myself!



Thank you. You should do another log.



The Grim Repper said:


> Looking good man. Keep trying to stay healthy and kick some ass. Sometimes an extra cardio session for a couple days and an extra meal or two can flush some crap out of your system you're fighting. But, if you're dealing with fever, etc., extra rest would likely be the best option AND food. LOL
> Frankly, an intense regimen can lower your immune system and increase stress hormonal environmental factors.
> 
> I know Elvia is keen on this, but we like to weigh in on others' content here to share what others may not know, agree with or need some info on. Just doing my duties. Good log man, keep up the good work big guy.
> ...



Thanks. When I feel rubbish I tend to back off which I did this week. I had no choice this week as I have been really ill. I never get ill either but no surprise walking around in these freezing temperatures. I slept about 12 hours yesterday and didn't eat much but kept fluids high. I felt ill today but trained hard and feel much better. I also added food back in today and have had some solid meals. I also made good use of the sauna as well. I have added in bee propolis (soon manuka honey as well) which is great for illness prevention.

I am starting to feel better which is good. My gf caught what I had though so isn't pleased. She went to bed at 6pm leaving the washing machine full of clothes she had washed so she is not doing too good 



montego said:


> Looking great man. Growing and staying lean! Keep on grinding!



Thank you. I read your log the other day and you are doing great yourself. I will follow your thread more. I could do with the motivation as I have struggled recently


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 6, 2018)

Speaking about how cold it is over here. My gf got Flex some pyjamas to keep him warm


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 7, 2018)

Elvia1023 said:


> Speaking about how cold it is over here. My gf got Flex some pyjamas to keep him warm



Hey man, tell him not to 't-rex' his grip on those barbell rows.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 11, 2018)

As posted this is more about long term growth so if there are a few hiccups along the way I won't be forcing anything. I have been ill so not been eating much at all recently but holding onto my weight. I find with aas in the mix most can eat very little and still maintain well. I just haven't put any weight on. Not used to being sick but it's been a bad one. I have still been training hard though and it's helped me. As long as I hold condition I am happy to just ride the storm in a sense.

Feeling much better now though and added in more cals today. I won't bother mentioning any negatives but just posting to say the next few weeks should be good. I had a day off yesterday but trained most other days. Been doing an upper and lower body part most days which I like doing. My routine for the last 5 days has looked like...

Shoulders and Calves
Back and Hamstrings
Chest and Quads
Calves and Arms

2moro I will train legs and looking forward to it. I haven't injected aas in about 1 week which is not good but I will be dosing it pre bed now. I will carry on with my eod protocol so my weekly doses work out at 525mg test e, 420mg deca and 350mg primo e. I will also dose half an aromasin tab (12.5mg) daily from now on. Syntheselen is still at 2ml pre workout. I also restarted dbol tonight at 40mg pre workout.

I have been stupid recently training heavy with an injured shoulder and will try not to do that again  My shoulder is feeling better now and gonna dose 1mg TB-500 for the next 5 days to help matters. Once it is 100% I will try to really push the weight in a sensible/controlled manner so no less than 6 rep sets and only small increments in weight.


----------



## Nyoco (Dec 12, 2018)

Your pics are motivational Elvia, I also liked Flex´s name and night wear


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 13, 2018)

Nyoco said:


> Your pics are motivational Elvia, I also liked Flex´s name and night wear



He doesn't like his pyjamas so he never wears them. He has a jumper he wears everytime he goes out in the cold. He sleeps under the covers in our bed so he never gets cold in the night. When he first done it I was worried I would crush him in my sleep as I am a heavy sleeper but he is fine. He sleeps between my legs most days. Thanks but expect better pics to come. Well maybe not better but just bigger


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 13, 2018)

Lot's to talk about. Feeling much better now. I trained legs before and did struggle but pushed though. I find it harder to go crazy when training quads. I think it will do me good though for a change. I still train them very hard I am just not training were I end up on the floor shaking unable to stand. It's hard to keep that level of intensity through the year and I noticed it started dropping off a few months back. I am going to complete failure on everything else it's literally just for quads. Plus my idea of failure is probably different to many on here. I will bring that intensity for squats/leg press etc soon though. It's only aiding cns/muscle recovery and the main reason I haven't done it is I have felt a bit crap recently and training like that takes everything out of you. Even without it I am still a mess most leg days 

I took 10mg MK-677 pre workout today. I can't run it properly but will add it in 1-2 times per week on big training days (legs for example) to aid my appetite post workout. It's really made a big difference today and I went through loads of cals after training. My post workout meal today was 40g protein from whey isolate and a massive bowl of kellogg's cookie crisp (about 150g carbs) with milk. I have tried all the different milks but just gonna stick with dairy because it tastes good and I enjoy it. Cashew milk is the next best (rice milk being a far 3rd) but most of the others taste like complete crap.

I have also added in insulin for a variety of reasons and appetite being one. I won't use it every training day but so far I have used it 3 times post workout. 1st time at 6iu, 2nd at 8iu and today at 10iu. I will keep the dose at 10iu post workout. I am very slin sensitive so wanted to work up and use it a few times before adding it in pre workout. I will start it preworkout very soon at 4iu, 5iu and then at a max dose of 6iu. I don't want to overdo the insulin and just using it to help shuttle all the nutrients into the muscles. I am also using 100g carbs intra training now so the 6iu max dose fits in with that for me. I don't want to use more pre and be chasing the slin with carbs constantly. Post workout is easy and I take it and just eat and go through a tonne of carbs in those few hours. I would even without the slin so I am not matching up my slin dose to my carb intake as it would be too much. 6iu pre and 10iu post are my max doses and probably 5 days per week.

Things will really come to life soon. The plan is to carry on through Dec and just train hard and heavy with the added insulin for the next week. Over Christmas I fly to the UK and I will eat tonnes of good food and have a short break and may still train but will decide when I am there.

As posted in the past I have no issue using high doses but the sides usually come on strong these days plus I know I don't need them. Although I will try some high dosed cycles in the future as I like to experiment. But for the new year it will be moderate doses to control side effects simply because I am fed up feeling bad which I have done for 1 month now which is very rare for me.

I am gonna change up my cycle every month. Jan something like 50mg test p and 40mg tren a daily (plus very high dosed lr3). Feb perhaps 700mg sust, 490mg npp and 40mg tbol. March Test c at 600mg and 700mg primo, 50mg proviron etc. 

The above are just rough examples but definitely gonna do the test p and tren a first with high dosed lr3 and loads of carbs. Literally 800g+ carbs per day and blow up but stay relatively tight due to the tren and lr3.

I will post some updated pics soon. Truth be told I haven't done good the last week but that will all change and I know I can do a lot in the next week to more than make up for it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 13, 2018)

I can really feel the appetite increase from reintroducing MK-677 at 10mg. It's a shame I can't run it daily but one benefit is my sensitivity will stay high due to the infrequent usage. Postworkout I had the whey isolate and cereal meal (150g carbs not counting the milk). Then I had fruit muesli covered with greek yoghurt, dates, cherries, cranberries, sultanas and blueberries (approx 200g carbs). Then I had steak with 90g carbs from wholegrain rice. It's been 20 mins and I am hungry again  If I ate this yesterday it would be about 7 hours until I was hungry again  I am never exact but at this time generally have 2 very large carb meals after training and more standard amounts at other times of the day.

Pre bed I will have some cottage cheese with passion fruit and blueberries. Obviously this is not a perfect diet but it's a step in the right direction as my main nutritional aim post workout is tonnes of cals/carbs and suffcient protein. I prefer to keep fat fairly low when carbs are so high but enough for health/performance. Intra today was 40g EAA's and 100g HBCD's.


----------



## SURGE (Dec 14, 2018)

Elvia1023 said:


> As posted this is more about long term growth so if there are a few hiccups along the way I won't be forcing anything. I have been ill so not been eating much at all recently but holding onto my weight. I find with aas in the mix most can eat very little and still maintain well. I just haven't put any weight on. Not used to being sick but it's been a bad one. I have still been training hard though and it's helped me. As long as I hold condition I am happy to just ride the storm in a sense.
> 
> Feeling much better now though and added in more cals today. I won't bother mentioning any negatives but just posting to say the next few weeks should be good. I had a day off yesterday but trained most other days. Been doing an upper and lower body part most days which I like doing. My routine for the last 5 days has looked like...
> 
> ...



I like your split. Did you use a board sponsor for the tb500?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 15, 2018)

SURGE said:


> I like your split. Did you use a board sponsor for the tb500?



No I got it from my mate who used a UK source. For the money I paid it wasn't really worth it. I am using oral BPC-157 as well but it's hard to say just what it is contributing. I woke up with a bad left trap the other day so it's obviously not doing that much


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 15, 2018)

Lot's to update. Rushing a bit as my new gym shuts early today so I am going to train there after posting this. After training legs the other day I woke up and my middle-upper trap on the left side was really bad. I assume I had a slight issue and the way I slept aggravated it. I lost all rom in my neck and it just didn't feel right. I know the feeling though and I still trained later that day  It's still sore but has been improving daily. No time for me resting if I know I can get away with training around it  I will have 1 week off the gym over Christmas.

I have repeated the split I done last week just as it made sense but I will change it soon. The split looks like...

Shoulders and Calves
Back and Hamstrings
Chest and Quads
Calves and Arms
Legs

So today I will be training Chest and Quads. Gonna start with some deadstop presses with max weight then some very heavy cybex presses and go from there. Quads will probably be leg press and leg extensions.

By reason of my trap issue I went light with shoulders the other day. I always lift heavy with shoulders so it was a nice change. Things like slow db shoulder presses for 45 reps using 50 lbs for 15 reps, 40lbs for 15 reps and 30lbs for 15 reps. 

Yesterday I started with rack pulls. My lower back is fucked but it felt fine and I went up to 3 plates a side. That is very heavy for my lower back. It feels mildly sore today but not tight. This is dangerous for me though as I know it's a false sense as if I carry on training like that it will probably go. I don't even have to go heavy but just start hitting it hard frequently. The same way I have to pick my ab exercises carefully at times and if I train them too much I can have problems. Although I see guys rack pulling big weights and would love to do that but I know it's not needed and just ego driven. If I didn't have lower back issues I think I would be rack pulling massive weights but it's not like I think it would make me look any/much better. Nevertheless it was nice to do some weight for them instead of just sticking with 1 plate a side or not doing them at all 

For hams I done seated leg curls and about 12 sets with approx 6 being to failure. Lot's of partial reps as well. A couple sets were just partials reps (bottom 1/4) for high reps with the full weight rack. 2 other sets were the full weigth rack for approx 10 reps then 10 partials (1 set bottom 1/4 the other the top 1/4).

I have just been putting syntherol in my bi-ceps and it's going great. I will post pics soon. I have not had a single issue apart from the other day. Although I wouldn't call it an issue. I put the needle in no more than 2mm and it didn't feel right so tried again and the same so in the same area a 3rd time. I pulled it out and injected over 1 inch away with no issues. Those 3 attempts no more than a few mm's in has left a big bruise on my bi-cep. It's starting to fade now though.

Looking forward to adding in LR3 in the new year. I will update more later. I am still 115kg but feeling much better.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 15, 2018)

Just had a great training session. My shoulders didn't feel 100% and that may have effected things a little. I have noticed since I upped my aromasin to 12.5mg daily it's dried them out a little. I will continue to monitor that and adjust accordingly. I am also getting full blood work done next week so can see what my test and estrogen (plus 50+ other blood markers) look like.

I started with incline barbell dead stop presses. My left trap was hurting me but it's not too bad. I only managed 1 rep with 4 plates a side but done 6-15 reps with the lower weights. It took everything to get that 1 rep though  I usually do no less than 6 reps but that can be a one off. I got up to 5 plates a side on the Cybex Chest Press but I don't really fit in this machine that well. I finished with a drop set of 5 plates, 4, 3, 2 and 1. Plus 2 versions of cables flyes making sure my hands crossed. 

For quads I done 9 sets of leg presses moving up to 9 plates a side. I done 15 slow reps for every set. So I didn't go to complete failure and it was more for pump but the last few sets were hard as I really slowed down the rep speed (3-5 sec negatives). I finished with 1 set of 50 rep leg extensions to get my quads pumped up to the max. I train calves 2moro and legs the next day so they are getting hit hard.

For my next 2 training days there is no upper body a part from arms so my trap will get a rest for at least 3 days. That should be more than enough time for it to heal going on the way it currently feels. I will dose my last 2.5mg TB-500 tonight so that should help matters.

I forgot to mention the rest of my back workout yesterday. I won't go into detail but after the rack pulls I done some seated cable rows and unilateral pulldowns using my standard 3-4 warm up sets and 1-2 working sets. However afterwards I pretty much done another 6 back movements but all were 1 quick warm up set of approx 5 reps then 1 working set to failure.

My training right now is approx 6 days per week and approx 2 hours per day. Over the last few days my drug/supp workout protocol has looked like...

Pre workout- 20mg dbol, 2ml syntheselen plus 1 serving of pre workout.
Intra- 40g EAA's, 75-100g HBCD's and 5g glutamine.
Postworkout- 10iu humalog, 20mg dbol, 1 serving of DigestMore, 250mg Ginger root extract.
2 meals over the next few hours consisting of 150-200g carbs and 50-70g protein.

I have been dosing syntherol at ran*** times but the majority of my usage is done post workout. When I train arms and get a good pump the injs are even easier and I like the feeling so I always use it post workout now whenever arms are trained.

2moro will be calves and arms and I plan to hit them hard. I will also dose syntherol post workout. I have just realized this week I also trained arms after calves and shoulders  The reason I remembered is because I was about to post last time I done 70kg EZ Bar Skull Crushers and I want to beat my total 2moro. I use a variety of light and heavy weights for arms. So I am definitely not just going for pump because I have syntherol in them. They feel fine and perfectly safe to hit as hard as possible. The only muscle that had me worried was when I tried syntherol in my chest for a short time. When I done that I still trained heavy but I felt best mainly going for pump style workouts and that going too crazy with the weights. The main reason for that is the increased/extreme muscle tightness I felt when putting it in my chest.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 16, 2018)

I want to mention something that some guys new to insulin may benefit from. I experimented a lot in the very first few weeks/months of using slin and of course ever since and quickly learnt that as well as the total amount of carbs the timing of those carbs is also extremely important. I could take 10iu humalog and consume 200g's carbs in approx 90 mins (so double the standard 10g per iu rule) and I would always go hypo later on. Whereas I could consume half the amount of carbs and consume them over approx 4 hours and I wouldn't go hypo. So I quickly learnt for me when using rapid acting slin I preferred to have a steady supply of aminos and carbs throughout it's active life. 

The type of carbs is also an important factor as well. I experimented with slower and faster acting carbs using all various slin types/brands. For carbs I recommend a mix between fast and slow acting when using faster acting slins. That is ideal as the fast acting can deal with the rapid drop in blood glucose and the slower acting will help protect you from going hypo later on. I recommend a balanced meal of slow carbs, lean protein and healthy fats pre insulin (pre workout). This balanced meal could be anywhere from 30 mins to 120 mins pre workout depending upon it's size. For intra obviously fast acting carbs such as HBCD's or Vitargo. Then for post workout I recommend a mix so it could chicken drizzled in honey with rice as an example meal. When using very long acting slins I recommend using slower acting carbs as much as possible.

When using slower slins it's completely different and they are much more forgiving. That forgiveness tends to increase the longer the active life of insulin. Nevertheless you can still be caught out with regular slin but with that I could space out my feedings a little more without running into problems. It's not much slower than rapid though so you still have to be very careful especially with higher doses. With the likes of lantus you just have to ensure you are eating protein and carbs every few hours throughout the entire day and I never had even a warning with that. Obviously the higher you dose things the more careful/planned you have to be. You could take 20iu lantus and do practically nothing and never go hypo but 100iu+ and you have to make sure your day is structured with regular feedings.

So the timing of your carbs is vital and the actual timing of the insulin injection can be a factor as well. An example is post workout you should be more insulin sensitive and it should hit you faster. Anytime you are fasted or in a depleted state it should hit you much faster. Humalog can start hitting me in minutes post workout even if I have consumed an intra shake.

Tonight I decided not to have my usual 2 big meals (posted above) and after I dosed 10iu humalog I consumed approx 120g carbs from rice flakes (with milk) and a variety of dried berries (cranberries, cherries, blueberries etc). With that I also had approx 50g protein from synthepure whey isolate. Approx 1 hour later I had approx 50g carbs from grapes and another 25g protein from synthepure. I am very sensitive as 1 hour later I started feeling the early stages of hypo. 

The issue with insulin if you are not checking blood glucose the time difference can be very small between starting to really feel it and going full blown hypo. That's why I always recommend taking in a steady supply of carbs/aminos whilst the slin is active. Anyway I caught it very early tonight and quickly consumed 80g carbs from dates and a banana and within approx 5 mins started to feel better. Many slin users who have gone hypo will know even if you pound down food it takes 5 mins to start processing that food so it can be a very incomfortable 5-15 mins  Tonight I didn't even break a sweat so it wasn't even an issue but figured I post about insulin incase anyone is thinking about using it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 20, 2018)

Been busy recently but been hitting it hard. My shoulders and trap are feeling tonnes better. I am spending Christmas at my parents and I will probably have 1 week off the gym. Just to make sure everything heals and so I can be fresh for when I push it extra hard when I get back. I won't be eating 6 meals a day but the calories will be extremely high. Lot's of restaurant food and takeaways over the next week 

One thing I had to change was my post workout meal. I eat clean and the same foods all the time so no worries there. However this 1 brand of cereal I have been using I totally forgot about the fat content. It's not full of nuts but contains a lot of coconut. When eating it you don't really taste it (why I forgot) but when having 1/2 the bag in one go it adds up  

I am not one of those people who thinks you can't have fat on slin as that is silly. However I firmly believe keeping fat fairly low and the higher the carbs the lower the fat should be. The same could be said for the faster the slin as well. I notice a difference everytime when I start having higher fat and carbs together especially with humalog active. I can have 200g carbs no problems but add in fat and I notice the difference in my waist within days. I was looking at it as a treat but didn't realize I was having 50-75g fat (different amounts each day) in 1 meal. I let it go on but after 1 week of that I looked fat and very bloated in the waist. I could shock you posting pics but didn't bother. Instead I have just lowered overall cals and changed my post workout nutrition. I also dropped slin as well but will add it back in soon. I am looking much tighter now but still have distention issues but will sort that out no problems. When I add in lr3 post workout and with slin my carb intake will be massive but I will keep fats very low during the post workout period.

I just trained back and quads and added some glute work in. Complete mix up but it felt good. Yesterday it was shoulders and hamstrings. Lighter shoulder work but intense. My left shoulder was hurting with some movements so I know my planned break will do me good. My legs are getting really thick. They are so long they probably don't look it in pics but I can see a massive difference in my calves and hams. I just tried on some Hugo Boss trousers which were always very tight but now I can't even get them on. 

I will probably update this log with pics of some of the meals I eat in the UK. It's so cheap and there are so many great restaurants I always eat tonnes over this period when I come back.

This log is just beginning now and I will really go for it in the New Year. Lot's of heavy lifting and eating. I want my calves to break 20 inches as well so will be putting syntherol in them. I will continue with my bi-ceps as well. I will post pics when I can and updated ones all the time. Gonna continue getting bigger so you can't miss me in a crowd


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 31, 2018)

Back from my trip and not sure where to begin. I was away for 8 days and did train twice whilst there. Those were two full body workouts lasting 2-3 hours each. It didn't prevent me from looking utterly crap and a bloated mess though. I was bloated before I left and it just got worse. I had a big restaurant/takeaway meal most days but didn't eat much more apart from that. In fact the most protein I had was probably 100-150g mainly from that 1 meal and the rest of the day I just ate fruit and chocolate. I had about 5kg's of grapes in 8 days amongst other things.

I also had a big night out and it's the first time I have drank alcohol since the summer. I had about 15 double brandy/rum and cokes and some shots so yes quite a lot  I didn't get in until 8am which isn't too bad for me but my body doesn't recover from drinking like it used to. I woke up looking much leaner which shows just how much water I am holding in my stomach (alcohol inhibits the pituitary secretion of anti-diuretic hormone).

I am back home and on track now. I had planned to do a 1-2 day fast of just water and green tea but truth be told I couldn't be bothered. I may still do it then start at 1000 cals, 1500 cals, 2000 cals and so on as rebounding quickly after a fast is never good. Instead I have just ate very little since I have been back. No real thought about protein and mainly just fruit. I am still having aminos and some carbs around training though. I feel so much better. Now I am starting to put the protein back in.

Motivation is much higher but I do need to sort out a few things. I am just going to increase protein and carbs and go from there. Fats will be minimized but from excellent sources. I will also use 1 serving of Animal omega and some krill oil each day as well. I just want to build up slowly as I need to tighten up before pushing things.

I have been dosing 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen pre workout the last few workouts and it's going great. I want to get my waist back so they were obvious choices for me with the lowered cals. 

I injected my usual aas when I got back but I am going to change things. I have decided to change my test and tren plan and will probably carry on with primo as well. I may as well as I have a few vials of it. So I will drop deca now. I am thinking over the near future running something like 600mg test, 350mg primo and tren at a low dose. I know the primo isn't that high but I can't be bothered with the injection volume to attain higher doses. I may start doing 2ml eod so 700mg per week but will decide later. I have to be careful with tren so will start at 10mg and up daily by approx 1mg (impossible to be exact) until I get to about 40mg per day. Later I will change things up or add in an oral. I also have LR3 on the way and I will dose that very high. I will see what 100mcg feels like and if I can dose it higher I will. That will be done at 100-200mcg eod for approx 1 month.

Gonna decide upon a more fixed diet. Something simple so I stick to it and I will increase cals as I move along. Something like the last one I posted so 2 big shakes, 2 beef/rice meals, 2 cottage cheese/greek yoghurt with aminos and fruit meals and go from there. I have some new amino and carb powders I will post more about another day. 

Syntherol will be used in my arms and soon my calves and I plan to push things more.

I hope everyone has been well and had a great Christmas.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 2, 2019)

I trained legs with my gf earlier. I took a high dose of pre workout and 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen so I was flying. Destroyed legs but by the end of it I was ruined. After I ate my post workout I felt much better and decided to relax tonight and watch a film. Not sure how long we trained but it wasn't short...

Seated Calf Raises... about 5 warm up sets and 5 working sets including a massive drop set to finish. The drop set was brutal and consisted of 4 or 5 drops and various intensity techniques such as pauses on top/bottom with my gf pushing down, fast/slow and partials reps.
Tibialis Raises... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets of high reps using 5 fast reps and 3 slow rep scheme etc.
Seated Leg Curls... 5 warm up sets and 3 working sets.
Lying on the floor DB Leg Curls... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets.
Machine Glute Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with each leg.
Machine Abductors... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets.
Machine Abbuctors... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets.
Horizontal Leg Press... 4 sets of 20 reps, 2 hard sets of 15 reps and 1 working set to failure of 14 reps. The resistance is very high and this machine feels super heavy. It's old and the biggest leg machine I have ever seen.
Sissy Squats... 3 sets of 20 reps including partials and pauses.
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 20-15 reps with each leg with a static hold to finish the last 2 sets.

My meals are standard and I think 4 today plus my intra shake. Just gradually increasing cals through this week. Eating when hungry and portion sizes aren't huge by any means. Although post workout I had about 150g carbs from quinoa pasta and about 50g protein from 8% beef mince. My last meal was cottage cheese and pineapple. Going to bed soon and will have 3 whole eggs before bed so not a lot. 

I am tightening up over this week and starting to increase everything including training frequency and weights lifted. I am also going to start doing some morning cardio so I must be keen as I haven't done cardio in about 2 years 

Gonna do my injections now so test and primo at 175mg and 100mg (eod injs). Tonight I will start tren so just 10mg to begin with. Gonna up by 1-3mg each day until I am at 40mg per day and probably stay there. The most I will do is 50mg per day as I don't need more. Just using it to help tighten me up, increase strength and hopefully feel like a machine in the gym  If I up anything it will be the primo but more on that later. After 4-6 weeks I will decide if I want to add in an oral which will most likely be avar.

2moro is shoulders and arms and gonna load up the plate loaded shoulder press and try to push the weight in every movement.


----------



## nspaletta (Jan 2, 2019)

Now that's a leg day hell ya!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 2, 2019)

nspaletta said:


> Now that's a leg day hell ya!



I pushed the working sets as far as I could go so definitely a good leg day. Over the last few months I haven't gone to that crazy place with just quads but that leg press working set was brutal. You always know you done good when you can't stand up afterwards


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 4, 2019)

Yesterday I trained shoulders and arms. My pressing strength is down but no surprise. I smith pressed 3 plates a side thinking I would get over 10 reps but managed 4 or 5  I quickly turned it into a drop set though due to the low reps and dropped to 2 plates for about 14 then 1 plate for about 25 slow ones. I won't list the rest of my workout because it was massive and I pushed it hard and felt great. I ended shoulders with more of a trap/back movement but felt like doing some barbell shrugs. I don't go crazy heavy due to my lower back but done a drop set of 3 plates then 2 then 1 then 2 x unilateral sets using a 15kg plate and holding every rep for 3 secs at the top. For tri-ceps my main movement were EZ bar skull crushers with 30kg a side. My bi-cep tendon was hurting so I only done a few sets for bi-ceps.

Today I trained back and abs. A variety of movements with my main focus on 4 plate a side hammer rows. My tendon is giving me issues with pulldowns movements so I tend to do them unilateral and keep the weight sensible and concentrate of form and squeezing the lats on every rep. I did do some racks pulls but again due to my lower back I kept them to 3 plates a side and they felt good. My lower back felt a little tight afterwards so there is no reason for me to push the weight or volume (even with low weight) for that movement as I will have issues. Although I am fairly pleased I can even do 3 plates a side as a few months ago I could barely do 1 plate  I ended with 50kg db pullovers and they felt good but my right bi-cep tendon was a mess by this point so I decided to keep it to that for back. It was nice to do some abs as it's been a few weeks since I have trained them properly. I mainly done machine crunches, rope crunches and decline sit ups and twists.

2 nights ago I done 10mg tren and last night about 12mg and I feel good. Tonight I will do about 15mg and continue to up the dose slowly until I get to 40-50mg per day.

I am just waiting on some needles (sterilesyringes) which are due at the start of next week then I will start syntherol again. I also ordered some more slin pins for my tren shots and any future peptide cycles I may do. I actually have some unlabelled vials in my fridge I believe are GHRP 2 and 6 but not quite sure so I am going to try one and hope for the best  I get severe fatigue from any effective gh boosters but I will be fine with GHRP as it's very short acting and I can dose it pre workout with stimulants and perhaps combine it with a small dose of humalog.

Things are going much better now and I am slowly increasing foods. Not eating a lot now but my appetite is healthy and I am enjoying my food. My waist has tightened up a lot this week so I will start... well getting bigger by the day 

I will see how my right bi-cep tendon is but it feels much better now. A little voltaren and some sleep and I should be fine for chest and maybe hams/calves. I will see how many reps I can get with 5 plates a side on the Cybex chest press.


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 4, 2019)

I have been the same over the last few weeks. I still need to get back on track! Using this log as motivation. Have you started lr3 yet?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 6, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> I have been the same over the last few weeks. I still need to get back on track! Using this log as motivation. Have you started lr3 yet?



Thanks. No I haven't but I should receive them next week and will start as soon as I do. I have 3 vials coming from the Provider.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 6, 2019)

The first 3 days on tren a I done about 10, 12 and 15mg. The night sweats were crazy even at those low doses. I have also started dosing it a few hours before bed to help matters as it seems to be worse when I dose it just before. The last 2 nights have been dosed at 20mg and no night sweats last night. Tonight I will do approx 22mg and carry on going up gradually until I get to 40-50mg. I can already see the difference the tren has made even though I didn't eat too good yesterday.

Today (not everyday) I am adding in some smoothies like I have used a lot on the past. They usually consist of synthepure (about 40g protein), 2 apples, 1 kiwi, frozen berries, oats, kale or spinach and water. Gonna have one now and in about 40 mins leave to train legs. Gonna cover all areas (hips, glutes, calves etc) so it will be a long session. Intra will be approx 2 scoops of supplement needs EAA's and about 50g of Scitec Vitargo. I have been using less carbs intra recently just to aid glycogen replenishment and recovery without consuming too many cals daily but I will start upping things now. 1 serving of my supplement needs eaa's is 1.5 scoops and I do that or 2 scoops and here are the ingredients...

Size: 783g

Serving Size: 26.1g (1.5 scoops)

Servings: 30

Per Serving (26.1g)

Essental Amino Acid Blend

Leucine - 6,000mg

Isoleucine - 3,000mg

Valine - 3,000mg

Lysine - 250mg

Threonine - 250mg

Histidine - 250mg

Phenylalanine - 250mg

Methionine - 250mg

Tryptophan - 250mg

Vasodilation, Cognition and Nutrient Delivery Blend 

Citrulline Malate 2:1 - 9,000mg

Taurine - 1,500mg

D-Alpha-methylbenzylamine - 250mg

Electrolyte Blend 

Sodium - 300mg

Potassium - 100mg


I also have ProSupps Hydra BCAA's which are actually EAA's (they taste great) and tend to drink them through the day. I also have a tub of MPA's Platinum-PA I haven't tried yet. I have about 3 tub's of Musclerage EAA's which taste horrible but they aren't too bad when I mix them with 2+ scoops of my bulk powders flavoured HBCD's so been getting rid of them that way.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 6, 2019)

I am destroyed. Sat here for a few hours not really doing much. I took a tiny bit too much preworkout and it made me feel out of breath whilst training. As a result I rested longer between some sets as I felt like I would have dropped if I didn't. That and training hard has took it out of me. I tried the Cybex Squat press and just moved up a plate each time and went for it. Any lower back tightness and I would stop but I was ok. Although I quickly stretched at the end and my lower back cracked so loud on both sides which always feels great. I threw up a little walking home as well but feeling much better after 2 large meals. I decided to leave out hip work due to time and a slight pain I have on the right side.

Cybex Calf Presses... approx 10 sets going up in weight with no less than about 10 reps (started with 30 reps). About 7 of these sets were hard. The last set was a massive drop set with 5 drops in weight and well over 100 reps.
Cybex Seated Leg Curls... approx 10 sets (probably more) going up in weight. I utilize a mixture of techniques such as partials and static holds as well. The last set was fucking brutal. Massive drop set with some rest but no more than 10 secs. Full weight rack to failure. Full weigth rack partials (top) for 15 reps. Drop weight to failure. Same weight for 15 partials (top). About 2 or 3 other drops using the same method. Then put the weight back up and for a static hold in the middle to failure.
Cybex Glute Raises... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight. Nothing crazy with these just slow reps and squeezing at the top.
Cybex Squat Press... 10 sets going up in weight 1 plate at a time for 25-10 reps. Then one set to failure with 10 plates a side (couldn't fit anymore) for 15 controlled reps. If I was going mental I could have got maybe 1 or 2 more but I was worried about getting the machine locked back in (lower back).
Leg Extension... 1 warm up set and 1 set with about half the weight rack for 50 reps.
Back and Leg stretches for a few mins.

When training most body parts I like to finish with some "pump" work but that is especially true for larger muscles such as quads. So 50 reps on the leg extension is perfect for that. Only 1 set but always leaves my quads pumped up to the max.

I finished my intra just after training. When I got home I made a weightgain shake of 55g protein, 115g carbs and 12g fat. I drank half and took Flex out for 15 mins then drank the other half when I got back. Later I had about 200g steak and 150g carbs from wholegrain pasta. My next meal will probably be greek yoghurt with eaa's mixed in and fruit (bluberries and grapes). I also have another 200g steak I need to eat as it's out of date so will fit that in somewhere with pasta or fruit.

I will post some new pics in the next few days and will be starting syntherol again. I should also receive my LR3 next week and that will be started straightaway.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 9, 2019)

I never mentioned when I trained last week my bi-cep tendon was the worst it has ever been. I was in a lot of pain when training chest and back last week with it. As a result I am not training arms directly this week and also avoiding certain exercises when training upper body. So far it's been fine this week even when training back earlier which is generally the worst upper body day for it. 

Yesterday I hit shoulders hard but I have lost some strength in my pressing movements. I still managed about 6 reps with 3 plates a side on the smith machine which as smith's go it's a hard one so not too bad. No straightarm lateral raises due to my tendon but some bent arm going up to 30kg db's. I also maxed out the lateral raise machine for 19 slow reps. I done some db front raises going up to 20kg db's. Some cable front raises lying down on the cable row machine. I ended with some seated low cable shoulder press using a short straight bar which feels different but great.

For my back today I mainly kept to machines but still trained hard. I did do two free weight movements in the form of rack pulls and incline bench db rows. I started with the rows and pulling with my elbows fairly high as my tendons feel best like that (bad if I pull with elbows tucked in). I went up to 42kg db's and concentrated on form and they felt good. I utilized quite a few other movements including unilateral pulldowns, machine high rows, cable low rows, machine unilateral rows and reverse pec deck. No chance I can do pull ups or most pulldown movements if I want my tendon to get better as they are 2 of the worst for it. I still like to attack my back from multiple angles using a variety of techniques especially when I have to limit the weight and movements.

My calves are still sore from my last leg day which is good as it takes a lot to get them sore due to all the abuse over the years. 2moro I will train chest and maybe abs. I am thinking cybex machine presses, dead stop barbell presses and cable flyes are definites and I will go from there.

I decided to up primo to 1.5ml eod so that is 525mg per week. Test is at the same dose (150mg eod). Well it would be but the last 2 injects were a day late so e3d's instead of eod  Not missing a tren a dose though and that was at 24mg last night so I will do 26mg tonight. Things are building up nicely with the tren. Although it has lowered my sex drive which I expected the opposite but I am sure that will change.

I will get some arm and calves pics up in a few days to show were I am at. My arms have maintained great over the last 3 weeks. The calf pics will be starting pics to show my progress. They will probably look shit in pics but in person they are not too bad and I have improved them a lot through more abuse over the last few years. Not looking forward to injecting them (been years) but I know once I start I will be gtg


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 10, 2019)

After legs the other day it has been 1 upper body muscle (shoulders, back and chest) the last 3 days. I am due an off day but if I am feeling good tomorrow I will train legs. 

Today I dosed 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen pre workout and they made a big difference. I also avoided a DMHA based pre workout as I have used one for the last 4 days and feel like I need a break from it. All in all a great session but it took it out of me. 

Fairly high volume for chest and a variety of movements. The gym only goes to 50kg db's so I done them for 22 reps on a low incline bench. Then I moved over to the Cybex Chest Press and moved up 1 plate each set. I only got 2 reps with 5 plates a side so my pressing strength is down. However I quickly turned those 2 reps into a big drop set. I only got 3 reps with 4 plates as the 1st set took it out of me. With 3 I got about 10 reps. Then about 15 and with 1 plate about 20 or so. I also done some standing cross body cable flyes and presses. I ended with some limited rom reps on a machine press.

The thing that stands out the most from today is I done some cardio. It's been years but I enjoyed it. I train really fast at times so my cardio fitness is there but it still feels brand new to me as it's been so long. Ideally I would do it first thing in the morning but I will be happy with 1 short session at the end of every gym day.

My gym has so many cool pieces of cardio equipment but I decided on the Cybex Arc Trainer. It like a cross trainer and hits your chest/arms and legs/glutes really well. I figured just 10 mins as it was my first day. I was tired after 60 secs but my fitness must not be too bad as I went at a fast pace the whole time and I felt like I could have stayed on ages. Although on the 7 mins mark I went all out for 2 mins straight so I was a sweating mess. Synthetine/syntheselen make you sweat more but I am also on test/tren and always wear hoodies. I will build up the time/intensity each day and rotate to another piece next week. Obviously this may sound silly as most of you do cardio but I literally never do. I felt good afterwards so pleased to have started it and will make sure I stay consistent.

Post workout I had 2 foot long subway sandwiches  I ate them 1 hour a part. Almost forgot and 3 subway cookies  Judging by my belly I will be avoiding subway sandwiches from now on  They are so expensive over here anyway it will save me some money. I paid $25 for 2 sandwiches. I am just eating what I want tonight. My prebed meal (just ate) was 500g grapes. I didn't feel like eating protein but I am going to make a large jug (2.5 scoops (25g) of Lemon Iced Tea EAA's and drink them before bed. I have also started taking 1 pack of Animal Omega again prebed. My fat intake isn't really low but I definitely need to up my omega 3's.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 11, 2019)

I decided to go the gym again tonight. I think that is 6 days in a row plus these are hard sessions. Generally I think when bulking/growing it's usually optimal to have more recovery days. As everyone knows we grow in recovery. However if your diet is on point you can essentially make your body like a machine. The thing is my diet hasn't been on point and my sleep has even been interrupted recently. Nevertheless because my current aim was to tighten up whilst I hold weight the extra volume has only assisted that. 

Moving forward I will start increasing the cals more mainly in the form of protein and carbs. I will play it day by day in regards to training frequency and volume but if I feel like training I will regardless how many days in a row that becomes.

Tonight was legs with my gf and we trained together. Although when on leg press once we got to a certain weight I had her doing sissy squats whilst I carried on loading up the plates. I also swopped around the order tonight as 90% of the time I do calves, hams, quads with hip/glutes somewhere in the middle. Tonight we started with quads and it felt great.

Leg Extension... 6 sets of 20 reps going up in weight.
Leg Press... Approx 12 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight until I had used all the plates.
Standing Calf Raises... 6 sets of 30 to 20 reps going up in weight.
Lying Leg Curls supersetted with Leg Press with very high feet pushing with heels... 6 sets of 15-10 reps for both. I ended with one extra set of lying leg curls to failure with assisted reps (gf lifting up with me and me completing the negative).
Walking DB Lunges... 5 sets using bodyweight, 6kg, 12kg, 15kg, 18kg and 20kg db's.

I had my gf take some topless pics at the end to show where I am currently at. I got my arm pics done as well. She has sent them to my phone so I will check them out and post the best ones very soon.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 11, 2019)

I am made up with my syntherol results. My arms have really blown up and maintained great. I have more detailing now so they look better than a few weeks ago. I am going to start doing them again and adding to them. My tendons have been really bad recently (had it for ages on/off) so I haven't trained arms all week. I was thinking of not training them directly for another week. I may still start the syntherol again as they get hit indirectly all the time but I prefer to train them hard when running it. I will decide over the next few days going on how my arms feel. I will probably just do super light bi-cep work before/after injecting and get a great pump. By super light I literally mean 3kg db's max and just pumping them up until my tendons get better and I can push the weight.

These pics were taken after training legs. No direct pump work but when you take preworkout, synthetine/syntheselen and an intra shake I only have to tense and they get pumped. I will get some calf pics sorted soon as well. Now it's time to just grow slowly and put on some muscle over the next few months.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 13, 2019)

Things are going good. I am up to 30mg tren per day. A couple of times I have felt a bit off after injecting before sleeping but besides that I have been fine. I have dosed 30mg 2 days running so will try 32mg tonight. I have also decided to just inject the same amount of test and primo e3d's instead of eod. I haven't felt that good on this stack even before the tren so I am going to lower things. I don't think it will make any difference to my progress. Tren is what is changing me now and I will up that to 40-50mg per day if I continue to feel fine. 

So I will be injecting 150mg test and primo e3d's. When I finish my current test e vial I am also going to swop over to 50mg test p per day to change things up as well. So lower doses of test and primo and higher tren (still not high) and lr3 which I feel give me the most bang and really change me fast. 40-50mg tren does more to me than any dose of test. I am staying off orals for now but later on I will add in anavar as that is another compound that really works for me.

I just had a great training session. I was in a great mood and just went for it. Feel free to try something similar for shoulders and let me know how you find it. I trained shoulders, calves and finished with some cardio. 

Warm Up
Barbell Dead Stop Shoulder Press supersetted with DB Upright Rows... 7 sets of each going up in weight every set. Presses ranged from 20-5 reps and DB Upright Rows from 20-10 reps. The first set is super light but my last set for presses were 2.75 plates (55kg) per side for presses and 35kg db's for the upright rows.
Standing DB Presses supersetted with Standing Low Cable Front Raises... 5 sets of each. The presses ranged from 15 to 10 reps and the front raises 15-12 reps. I went up to 85 pound (38.6kg) db's and 40kg front raises. 
Machine Shoulder Press supsersetted with Machine Lateral Raises... 3 sets of each going up in weight. Reps for presses were 20-10 and for the lateral raises 20-15. The last set was with the full weight rack for both.
Standing Calf Raises... 6 sets of 30-20 reps going up in weight every set.
Cross Trainer for 12 mins... fast pace the entire duration and moving the resistance up/down. I am enjoying cardio now and plan to up it gradually.

The shoulder workout was great and very fast paced due to supersetting. I only rest for approx 2 mins between the later sets of each combo of movements. I also hang between nearly every superset to stretch everything out.

My main carb source is pasta now and I find it so easy to eat. The reason for this is simply taste and I got bored of rice. My postworkout meal was 200g steak and 250g spaghetti (dry weight) so 175g carbs. I can eat that so easily so it's ideal for me as I like to really push the carbs post workout. I haven't been eating that much recently so it pushes my cals up for the day. Just that 1 meal with my 2 shakes is 405g carbs so very easy to do. Add my intra shake tonight and that is close to 500g carbs. I have ate another 2 meals so that is about 650g carbs without even trying. I will contiue to up things as time progresses. My next meal will probably be a turkey sandwich or cottage cheese and fruit. I will eat both of those before and maybe something else. Time to grow


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 14, 2019)

Things are going really good now. I looked a mess a few weeks ago so I have tightened up a lot recently. Now with the tren/synthetine/syntheselen combo and the fact I am not taking any orals but appetite has shot up. I was walking home from the gym and all I could think about was eating my post workout meal (had an intra shake as well). It was the same as last time so 175g carbs from spaghetti and 200g steak (so about 50g protein from the steak alone). I had the same carb meal (with turkey) when I first woke up as well. So that is 350g carbs from those 2 meals. I also had about 100g carbs from oats (with chocolate whey and banana) today so approx 450g. I have had 1 weightgain shake so that's 555g carbs. I have also snacked on grapes so about 600g. I will probably eat 2 more times as well. Well maybe once and 1 shake so that's about at least 800g carbs for today. Almost forgot my intra shake was about 80g so at least 880g carbs.

 I am not telling other people to do this but for me it works as I am using tren, synthetine and syntheselen plus I train relatively high volume. I am only on 32mg tren per day now as well and lowered my other aas. 5ml synthetine and 5ml syntheselen has my body like a furnace. I also stopped the DHMA based preworkouts the other day and feel great during and after training.

 I am loving the pasta meals. I eat very thin sliced steak most times that takes me 3-4 mins to cook so I eat that as I am cooking the pasta. Then I have a giant bowl of pasta only and really enjoy it. With those 2 pasta meals and the 2 shakes I can get tonnes of cals in very easily. I add in a few other meals and I am all set. I am growing at a fast rate now and sure it will be some fat and water but I won't get fat so on a good path now for putting on some good size with relative ease as I could never eat your standard 7-8 bodybuilder meals per day to get this amount of calories.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 14, 2019)

Now my only major issue at the moment are my bi-cep tendons. Incase people don't know and I can't be exact but I believe trying some ACE-031 about 1 year ago may have contributed to this. I never had issues and I used it and within a short time both my tendons started hurting which was bizarre to me. It doesn't really matter what caused it and it could have just been training and it was a coincidence. However myostatin plays a large role in tendon maintenance so if you inhibit it whilst training heavy maybe it can lead to issues. Regardless my tendons have felt very weak every since and I have to be careful and train around it. There have been periods I started lifting heavy on arm day but at the moment that is not possible.

 Tonight I trained back and I write the above because pulldowns and close grip rows (etc) were impossible to push even at approx 50% without pain. So I mainly concentrates on a variety of different rows using many angles, machines and attachments and had a good workout. I did go heavy for some movements but nothing crazy. I feel better adding in a free weight movement such as rack pulls but have to be careful due to my lower back. It's been tight this week so I kept it to 2 plates a side and done higher reps and didn't push things. I did do 4 plate a side hammer strength rows. 3 plate a side high rows as well. I ended with 15 mins on the rowing machine. 5 mins at a quick pace then a few 1 min intervals going all out. 

I had planned to train about 7pm but my gf said go a bit later so we could go together so I waited. Then at 9pm she got in the shower and I asked why and suddenly she wasn't going anymore :banghead: I was going to leave it but decided to leave at 10:30pm and got back about 1:30am and glad I did now. Next will be chest and abs and that should be tomorrow.


----------



## Deltz123 (Jan 18, 2019)

In!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 19, 2019)

I have trained hard 4 days in a row. My cals/carbs have gone up/down through the week simply going on appetite etc. Low day carbs about 600g and high day about 900g. I am going to have a deload from heavy pressing as my shoulders don't feel right. After training shoulders yesterday my left side was really bad and hurt when lifting my arm. Tonight I warmed up slowly and felt great and had no issues with my shoulder whilst training back. However it's still sore so I won't be entirely stupid and take it easier for a short time. I will go over each day briefly...

Chest, abs and cardio.
Approx 2 hour workout.
Started with heavy dead stop barbell presses. My working set was with 3 plates a side (no drop or subsequent sets). Moved over to Cybex chest press and ended with a drop set consisting of 5 pps, 4pps, 3pps, 2pps and 1 pps. Some standing cable flyes with no attachment so I could cross over my hands easily for a great contraction. 3 working sets of chest dips with approx 15-20 secs rest between sets. Finished with 1 set of high rep machine presses (fast paced). Cardio was 15 mins. Stretches to finish.

Legs and cardio.
Approx 2 hour workout. 
Calves were mainly higher reps (tend to rotate high/low). Seated calf raises for many sets. 3 working sets of tibialis raises which is more than usual. Some good abductor/adductor work with 2 working sets for both. Many seated leg curl sets with 4 working sets which is much more than usual. Vertical leg press for high/slow reps. Finished with some hard leg extension sets. It's an old machine and even 20kg has a lot of resistance so the full weight rack is very heavy on this. Cardio was 20 mins on exercise bike with hard resistance.

Shoulders and cardio.
Approx 1 hour 20 min workout
Hard and heavy for most movements. Started with incline bench (and bent over) rear delt flyes then some db lateral raises. Both movements focusing on form and pump with warming up for heavy presses on mind. Cybex Shoulder Press going up to 5 plates per side. Ended with a drop set of 5pps, 4pps, 3pps, 2pps and 1 pps. Moved over to DB Upright Rows and ended with 40kg db's. Machine Presses going to full weight rack then a last set with half the rack for fast and high reps. Finished with some standing cable front raises going up to 50kg. Cardio and quick stretches.

Back
Approx 1 hour 20 min workout.
Warmed up injured shoulder slowly. Tonight I decided to utilize a lot of faster reps. My reps are usually very slow/controlled so felt like changing things up tonight for many movements. Started with incline bench db rows. Some standing high cable unilateral rows using faster reps. Plate loaded rows using 2 grips. Much lighter than usual and a combination of reps but generally much faster than usual. Moved over to machine pullovers and supersetted 2 sets with previous rows. Ended with some rack pulls moving up in weight.

I am up to 34mg tren a per night. Synthetine/syntheselen at 5ml pre workout as usual. I also added The Provider's IGF-1 LR3 tonight. It's better waiting a few hours post workout but due to my carb intake post workout I dosed it straight after getting back from the gym. My post workout meal consisted of 200g carbs from pasta with 50g protein from beef (not counting protein from the pasta). My next meal was approx 40g protein from synthepure in water then a large bowl of Special K with red berries and milk (150g+ carbs).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 20, 2019)

Trained chest tonight and went against my deload plan  My shoulder was feeling ok but I decided lift lighter and keep the reps slow and over 15 at all times. Started with pec deck for 20 reps supersetted with some machine presses. For the machine presses I would start wide and every 5 reps would bring my grip in slightly so the last 5 reps (20 reps total) were a much closer grip. 

I had a great pump but when I decided to do some DB presses I just wasn't feeling going light anymore. So I thought fuck that and done some heavy dead stop presses on the Smith machine. I went up to 3.5 plates a side. Then some incline bench cable flyes moving up in weight. I finished with some standing cable presses rotating between a pronated and neutral grip (during each set). That's lie I finished with 1 set of presses on the hammer strength press. I lift the weight up and hold my left arm and do 5 reps with my right side. Then I hold the right up and do 5 reps with my left. Then back to my right side for 4 reps whilst my left is held under constant tension. Then 3, 3, 2, 2, 1, 1 and finish with 5 reps with both arms and the pump/burn is crazy.

Post workout I dosed 100mcg LR3 and I have basically ate the same meals as yesterday. So 200g carbs then 150g carbs. I feel great and my shoulder is fine so it turned out great. Decided to watch a film tonight. I have some pm's/emails to answer so will do that 2moro and get caught up.

Almost forgot I done 15 mins cardio on an exercise bike as well. I had it on level 20 for 8 mins straight. For minutes 11-14 I put it on level 15 and went all out. Literally crazy acting as hard as possible non stop for 3 mins straight then the last minute cooled down. I am new to cardio and I will do some steady state for longer durations but I like to push things and try new things. Only 3 mins but I was destroyed afterwards and could barely walk. My legs felt like I had done 10 sets of leg extensions they were so pumped. Really enjoying cardio now and will up things as I go along.

If I train tomorrow it will be legs. I have dosed LR3 2 days running so may go eod from now on but haven't decided. I will update more as I find out more. Not too much to report just yet. I have ate just after dosing both times so far as I don't want to risk hypo. However I will experiment with it and purposely not eat just to see how my body reacts to this brand of LR3.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 22, 2019)

I will be restarting syntherol very soon. Right now I am just trying to push training as much as possible. I like to stay fairly light (food) pre workout then I load everything post workout. I may add in some insulin soon as well. Today I destroyed legs and I know I won't be able to walk properly tomorrow. 

Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight each set (slow reps and static holds).
Cybex Squat Press... 7 warm up sets and 2 working sets with 9 and 10 plates per side.
Cybex Horizontal Leg Press... 10 unilateral sets going from right (5) to left (5) leg with no rest. 
Hip Abductors supersetted with Hip Adductors... 5 sets for both with 2 working sets.
Cybex Glute Raises... 5 sets for each leg with 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls... approx 10 sets with 4 working sets which included partial reps. I like to do 1 working set with full rom with approx 10 secs rest then 1 working set of just partial reps then later combining both. In between some sets I also done some bodyweight stiff leg deadlifts.
Calf Press on the horizontal leg press... about 8 sets of 20-15 reps including 4 working sets. In addition to 1 working set on the cybex calf raise. Plus 1 working set of calf raises using the cybex squat machine.
Exercise bike for 15 mins... intensity/level 20 most of the time with about 5 x 1 min intervals going all out. 
Lied on the floor for about 5 mins  then started stretching my back, legs etc.

One note is my lower back was so tight (almost painful) after the squat presses so I stretched it out (fine after 5 mins) and realize I need to monitor things and deload if needed.

Postworkout I had 150mcg IGF-1 LR3 then a weightgain shake of 115g carbs, 55g protein and 12g fat. About 40 mins later I had special k cereal with dried berries in milk (easily 200g carbs) with 40g extra protein from synthepure.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 5, 2019)

I haven't updated in awhile. Lot's to report and I will start with the bad. It wasn't like me but I just got very demotivated. I recall a couple of days I just ate 2 big bowls of cereal all day. My shoulder was giving me issues and I felt stressed. When I start growing I also tend to worry about health as I told myself not to ever go above 250 again. Sounds silly but I don't actually want to be huge but like to experiment with my body. I will carry on growing but it's not like I plan to stay there for too long. Although I did get up to 265 but it will be less now as I have leaned out and dropped a lot of water over the last week and look much better for it. Lot's of different things going on so it all just got to me which is rare. 

Everything is different now. It didn't take long to snap out of the negativity. I have made a lot of changes. I was taking tren a and I planned to carry it on and add avar. However I would rather not run it too long and I want to run it in spring-summer so I have dropped it. I only used 8ml so I have 42ml saved for a few months time. I also have avar for that time too. I must add the tren only done me good though when I was on it and even at a low dose changed my look entirely. Shaving my body also made me realize how unfat I actually was. When I am super hairy I always think I am much fatter than I really am 

As of now I am using 700mg sust, 600mg deca and 200mg primo. That primo dose is too low but I just plan to inject 1ml of each twice weekly. If I can be bothered I will add in another 3ml primo only shot to bring it up to 500mg per week. I will likely do that but I prefer shooting aas as less as possible. I do have some 5ml syringes but they are crap and I struggle pushing any oil products through them (nevermind a full syringe). I also took 40mg dbol pre workout tonight and the pumps were crazy. I just have to watch out for nosebleeds when using dbol.

I will be using 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen pre workout in a 5ml syringe. I will also be restarting syntherol in a few days time and looking forward to it.

I have stopped all heavy pressing movements whilst my shoulder heals. I have also done some push days instead of separating chest and shoulders as a way to lower overall pressing volume in the week. On push days I pick 3 exercises per muscle group and only 2 pressing movements total. My shoulder is practially healed now. I trained shoulders yesterday but kept the weight low and rest periods very short (giant sets and super sets). Legs the other day was super high volume and brutal. One of the hardest workout I have ever done. Tonight was back with 10 mins of bi-ceps (not trained them directly in approx 1 month). My tendon is feeling much better and I pushed the weight tonight on some movements. I will post more details on my recent training in a later post. I will post some pics soon as well to show where I am at. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 7, 2019)

I have played about with my training recently and had some great sessions. I always design my own workouts and intensity techniques. However sometimes (especially when demotivated) I may see something on IG or you-tube and I will copy part of it. I have done that with a few Seth Feroce workouts recently. One was a giant leg session over 2 1/2 hours and brutal. I didn't copy all of that but close enough and enjoyed it. Another was a shoulder workout I have done twice. It was ideal as it was lighter weight but brutal. I changed quite a few things and added some Arnold presses and it looked like...

Warm Up
- Superset of DB Front Raises, DB Lateral Raises and DB Rear Delt Raises. I started with 4kg for 20 reps each so 60 reps with no rest. Then 6kg for 15 reps each. Then 8kg for 12 reps each and finished with 10kg for 10 reps each.
- Seated DB Shoulder Press... 3 sets of 20-15 slow reps going up in weight. Finished with a drop set with 2 drops.
- Standing DB Arnold Presses... 3 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight. Finished with a drop set with 2 drops.
- Superset of unilateral Cable Front Raises, Cable Lateral Raises and Cable Rear Delt Raises. 15-10 reps of each for 3 supersets.
- Cardio for 15 mins.
- Stretches.

I won't even bother posting the details of my leg workout. Crazy volume but it felt great. Both my quads cramped bad at the end and I couldn't walk for about 5 mins 

My last back workout was great too. I can't even remember the details. I added in some incline bench single arm rows and went fairly heavy (considering my tendon issue). I done some 4 plate a side machine rows and they felt good. Everyone who follows my logs knows my lower back issues. It's been fine though but it is playing with fire. Plus I know if I start rack pulling huge weight it's not gonna make me look much better. But the chances of injuring my lower back pulling heavy weight with no support is huge. I find it hard to not push it though. Anyway I went up to 3.5 plates per side which isn't heavy but for my back loads and it felt fine. I put 4 plates per side but chickened out as it's probably not worth it. First time I have ever chickened out from a lift but it's being smart if you know my past. Even 2 plates per side is playing with fire 

I just trained chest tonight and went for pump mainly. My shoulder is nearly there and I did go quite heavy on DB presses. My workout looked like...

Warm Up
- Incline Chest Press... 6 warm up sets then 1 working drop set. 110 pound db's for 12 very slow/controlled reps. Then dropped to 55 pound db's with the target of 24 reps. I had to pause a few times but got to 24 in the end.
- Cable pullovers supersetted with Cable Flyes... 4 sets of approx 15 reps for each going up in weight.
- Machine Presses supersetted with Machine Flyes... 1 warm up set and 3 working sets so failure in both exercises. On machine presses I like to change my grip mid set from wide, centre and close and here I was doing 10 reps for each grip so 30 reps total (full weight rack). The full weight rack doesn't feel heavy on this machine but this was all about pump tonight.
- Smith Machine Ladder Push ups. This was fucking hard and I started high for about 10 reps and moved down in height approx 4-5 times then back up. So this is 80-100 reps with no rest. Well I did rest as I failed many times at the end but no more than 5 secs each time as I wanted to keep the intensity high. I also played about with grip width as well. 
- Stretches.

Next training day I plan to do hams, glutes, hips and calves with cardio (cross trainer or similar).

The day after will be quads (inner/outer) and maybe calves again plus cardio (exercise bike).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 8, 2019)

Trained glutes, hips, hams and calves tonight. I wasn't really feeling it but had a good workout. Went to failure on all exercises.

I am noticing an excellent "recomp" effect from higher doses of The Providers LR3. I am running 200mcg eod or e3d's as I have a limited supply. It's not making me go hypo which is strange but I notice a big difference when I wake up after shooting it the right before.

If my diet is ever bad it's not bad foods mainly just not eating enough of my usual meals. However yesterday I had a treat in the form of 2 bags of crisps. Each bag is about 55g carbs and 30g fat. 

Right now I am just going with what I digest well. My main carb sources are special k cereal, grapes, pasta and rice. I have had 2 big bowls of cereal with milk the last few days. I guess not perfect but I digest it well and love the stuff. If I have cereal post workout I like to add some chopped up dates and or dried berries (cranberries, blueberries, blackberries etc). I usually have a synthepure shake then the cereal afterwards and take 1 general digestive enzyme and 1 lactase enzyme. I go through a lot of grapes and they are probably my fav carb source.

2moro I am going to dose 5ml synthetine preworkout to give me a boost for training quads. I have a tiny bit of humulin-r so may dose that at about 8iu as well.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 9, 2019)

Everything has a clear purpose but I also don't like taking too many so will downsize a little soon. My current supplements include...

*Y.S. Eco Bee Farms, Royal Jelly, Bee Pollen, Bee Propolis*... antibacterial, antiviral, antifungal, antioxidant and anti inflammatory properties. Rich in vitamins, minerals, enzymes, amino acids and anti-oxidants. Reduces inflammation and oxidative stress. Great immune booster, helps cholesterol and increases nutrient/protein ulization etc.
*Life Extension Once per day Health Booster*- contains a variety of useful ingredients such as vitamins e and k, macaguard, saffron and lycopene. I use this for general health plus the fact it contains many very useful eye health supplements.
*Life Extension Super Bio-Curcumin*... anti inflammatory, anti oxidant, heart, joints etc.
*Life Extension Super Ubiquinol Co Q10*... heart health, cholesterol, blood pressure etc.
*Ayush Herbs Carditone*... blood pressure, heart, kidneys etc.
*NOW Foods Pycnogenol*... blood pressure, blood sugar, muscle soreness etc.
*NOW Foods Blood Pressure Health*... heart, blood pressure etc.
*Jarrow Formula's Vitamin D*... general/bone health, immunity, insulin sensitivity etc.
*Sports Research Antarctic Krill Oil*... general/heart health, cholesterol, joints etc.
*Animal Omega*... general/heart health, cholesterol, joints etc.
*Thorne Research Zinc Picolinate*... immune support, liver, sleep, recovery etc.
*Now Food's Magnesium Threonate*... cognitive function, sleep etc.
*Paradise Herbs ORAC Energy Greens*... general health, regularity, immune system, energy etc.
*Garden of Life Raw Fibre*... regularity, digestion, elimination of toxins etc.
*Synthetek's Synthergine*... liver health, cortisol control and anxiety.

Before eating larger meals I also use the following products...

General... *NOW Foods's Super Enzymes*.

High Fat meals... *Ox Bile by NutriCology*.

Large dairy meals... *CountryLife Dairy-Zyme*.

High Carb meals... *Musclerage's Slin-RX*.


As mentioned I will be condensing the above soon. I will drop the Pycnogenol as it's not fully needed. I will condense the zinc and magnesium to a single ZMA product. Animal Omega will be dropped and I will just carry on with krill oil. I will be changing fibre products but still using one. Everything else I feel helps keep problem areas in range so is of benefit to me. The one per day health booster could be dropped but my eye sight has worsened over time so I plan to keep that in to help matters plus it's loaded with useful ingredients.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 10, 2019)

I forgot to mention the first night I dosed 1ml test, deca and primo, I woke up with acne. Just a few little spots but literally within 1 day. I have been getting more on my face but nothing too bad yet. It's from the deca. I have 2 that are huge but under the skin and very annoying. I know they will go away soon and my body just needs to adapt to the compound. Although I may only run it a short time before rotating anyway.

I am feeling much better and my injuries are healing. Just gonna stay away from heavy lifts (especially dead stop presses) for a bit as I know they don't help my shoulder recovery. I am also gonna make sure most bi-cep work (and some presses) is just using a partial rom. My issue is with my distal bicep tendon so I feel when my arms are stretched out under resistance it's really bad for it. Even when I go food shopping I am making sure I don't get too much as carrying heavy bags (I do fairly often) was not helping things. All these little changes have helped a lot. I will also add BPC-157 when I can do assist things.

Tonight I trained shoulders instead of quads. My other gym closed early so I will train quads in there tomorrow as it has lot's of great leg equipment so I can get a better workout whilst keeping my back safe with machine squats, squat presses, horizontal leg press etc. Tonight was the same as my last shoulder workout and felt great. I changed a few rep schemes but that's about it. I don't want to go heavy with db presses so I done 60lb db's for 20 very slow and controlled reps. Then swopped over to 30lb db's and went for 40 reps. I failed near about 20 so rested for 5 secs and got about 6 more and so on until I reached 40 reps. Just a simple method of pushing the intensity without going very heavy.

I dosed 200mcg LR3 post workout and had about 150g carbs from pasta and 40g protein from tuna. 

5ml synthetine preworkout tonight and I felt great. It makes a big difference to staying leaner as you grow. Even after my break when I first dosed it again I can see the difference over the following days. Gonna just stay consistent now and grow some quality muscle whilst staying relatively lean.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 13, 2019)

I had a good quad session yesterday and hit them hard. At the end I done some crazy intervals on the exercise bike on the hardest setting and when I got off my quads cramped badly. It didn't last long and were fine soon after. The pump was insane and I struggled putting on my shorts for the sauna.

Tonight I trained back and it was a great session. I have really put a lot of effort into perfecting my form on all back exercises over the last year and it has made a big difference. I started with some rope pulls/rows pulling high/medium/low to warm up my back. Then some unilateral cable rows really squeezing hard on every rep. I proceeded to unilateral incline bench db rows but could feel it too much in my tendons so stopped. I moved over to some lat pulldowns pulling down on the right side then left (using long bar). The some machine rows using the plate loaded machine by Panatta. It feels quite heavy and I usually stick to 4 plates per side due to my tendons but went up to 5 plates pps tonight and it felt good. Then some machine pullovers using the full weight rack to failure for 1 set (after warm ups). I finished with some rack pulls but only went up to 3 pps. I have to be careful with my lower back and never go very heavy or to complete failure but close tonight. I done 15 reps with 3 pps then dropped to 1pps for 25 reps. Then some back/leg stretches and I was done.

Pre workout I used 2ml synthetine and 1ml syntheselen tonight. My intra was 2 scoops of Nutrabio's intra blast plus 60g carbs from karbolyn. Post workout I had 50g protein from synthepure and 1 giant bowl of special k cereal with dried berries. My next meal will be steak and rice and I will probably dose 150mcg IGF-1 LR3 beforehand.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 13, 2019)

My diet for the foreseeable future will look something like this...

5-6 whole eggs and toast with organic butter. Maybe some fruit at the end.
Weight gain shake (macros vary).
Beef/Chicken with Pasta/Rice... approx 50g protein (meat only) and 80-200g carbs.
Weight Gain shake (macros vary).
Beef/Chicken with Pasta/Rice... approx 50g protein (meat only) and 80-200g carbs.
Cottage Cheese, Cashew butter or 1/2 avocado, whatever else I feel like.

Intra workout I currently  have approx 30g EAA's and 40-90g carbs from HBCD's or Vitargo.

My weightgain shakes may be ready done and range in macros. Or they could be homemade and for that I usually do something like...

Synthepure, 2 apples, 1 kiwi, frozen berries (blueberries, raspberries, blackberries etc), organic oats and water.

I also add in 500g grapes everyday and fit them in somewhere. I tend to snack on them through the day or add them into a meal.

I drink EAA's through the day as well mainly for the taste but the extra protein is a bonus.


Obviously nothing is exact but I do this for fun and just go on feel regarding portion sizes. If I start putting on unnecessary fat I will lower things. I have bags of rice (80g carbs) I use if needed. If I need more size I will stick to pasta mainly and big portions plus add in more calories during other meals.


----------



## Powerlifter (Feb 15, 2019)

Do you eat similar on off days or do you lower you calories and carbs? Also, do you only take orals pre workout? Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 15, 2019)

Powerlifter said:


> Do you eat similar on off days or do you lower you calories and carbs? Also, do you only take orals pre workout? Thanks



I pretty much eat the same on off days. Only difference is the intra shake is obviously missing. Orals vary and it depends how many days I am training per week. If I was training 3 days I would probably add them in 2 extra to make 5. As my training frequency is high now (5-6 days per week) it's pretty much everyday.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 15, 2019)

I swopped 40mg dbol for 50mg adrol and my appetite was halved in a day. I will run the adrol for 4-7 days then swop back to 40mg dbol again. My appetite might be gone but tonight the pumps were ridiculous. I trained chest and as my shoulder feels 99% recovered I went heavier in some movements but not by much just to be safe. My workout lasted about 1 hour 10 mins and excluding warm up sets consisted of...

Smith Press... 1 working drop set with 3pps, 2pps and 1pps. I dead stopped some reps to go beyond failure.
Low Incline Bench DB Flyes... 1 working set with 50lb db's with pauses in stretched position.
Machine Hammer Grip Presses... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
Standing Cable Presses... 2 working sets.
Standing Low Cable Chest Fly supersetted with Dips... 2 working sets for both.

Tri-ceps were just 10 mins total of mainly lighter weights starting with unilateral extensions (over and underhand). Then I done 2 tri-sets to failure of...

Lat Pulldown Wide Grip Tri-cep Pushdowns.
Standing Rope Pushdowns using a partial rom and rapid rep speed.
Machine Overhead Tri-cep Extensions.

Preworkout I dosed 2ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen plus 1 scoop of Dymatize's Pre. Intra I had 2 scoops of Nutrabio's Intra Blast and 1 scoop (50g carbs) of Allmax Carbion.

I can now start increasing the weight over the following month as my injuries are better. I don't follow the same split month after month. However I do the same stuff every week it's just I like to change the arrangement from time to time. At the moment I am following this split...

Chest 
Legs focusing mainly on inner/outer quads plus calves.
Shoulders
Legs focusing mainly on glutes, hams, hips plus calves.
Back 

I haven't been training arms directly recently but will add them in for approx 15 mins on an upper body day when I feel like (like I done tonight). The same for abs I will add them in when I feel like it (probably twice weekly).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 18, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> My diet for the foreseeable future will look something like this...
> 
> 5-6 whole eggs and toast with organic butter. Maybe some fruit at the end.
> Weight gain shake (macros vary).
> ...



For someone like me my current diet is very easy to maintain. As I posted I generally just eat what I want and if I go out never take out food. Although with this plan I just cook my 2 steak/chicken meals when I cook my breakfast. That way it's all done and left in the fridge and all I have to do are my weightgain shakes then pre bed a cottage cheese meal. It's very simple but effective.

I will follow the above most days but sometimes I like having a big bowl of cereal post workout so will either add that in or replace a weightgain shake. Today I had oat flakes with tropical fruit in milk and a small synthepure shake on the side. I am definitely growing now so will just stay consistent with this plan and make adjustments when/if needed.

I also put my legs days in the wrong order above and my current split actually looks like...

Chest 
Legs focusing mainly on glutes, hams, hips plus calves.
Shoulders
Legs focusing mainly on inner/outer quads plus calves. 
Back 

It makes a big difference as now I do a stiff leg variation on ham day and usually rack pulls on back day. The above allows recovery time between sessions.

I trained hams etc yesterday and it was high volume. As my back feels much better I added some new movements in such as barbell hip thrusts and good mornings. I even done some 100lb db SLDL's  (high reps) which for my lower back is crazy but they felt good. I will keep on doing the same and slowing upping the weights and deloading if needed. Just trying to push it whilst playing it relatively smart when it comes to my lower back.

Tonight was shoulders and tri-ceps. My workout included...

Face Pulls using different techniques.
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working drop set with 3 drops in weight. The first 2 were partial rom reps and the last 2 full rom reps.
Machine Lateral Raise... 1 working drop set with 4 drops.
Seated Barbell Shoulder Press... 1 working set with 2 1/2 plates per side.
Seated DB Press... 1 drop set with 70lb db's for 20 reps then 35lb db's for 40 reps. I rested for 5 secs 4 times to get to 40 reps.
Unilateral Tri-set of Cable Front Raises, Cable Lateral Raises and Cable bent over Rear Delt Flyes for 12 reps each so 36 reps in total. 2 sets for each arm.
Tri-cep Dips (plate loaded) supersetted with Cable Pushdowns... 3 working sets.
Back and Shoulder Stretches.

Intra was 2 scoops of Nutrabio's Intra Blast and 60g Myprotein's Karbolyn.

I have 1 meal before bed tonight and that will be cottage cheese with grapes and a handful of cashew nuts. It's 500g cottage cheese so 60g protein, 16g fat and 12g carbs before the additions.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 24, 2019)

Been sticking to my diet but swopped the shakes for wholefoods most days. I need to order a new weightgainer as I don't have much left but have preferred eating recently. I will have 1 of my synthepure ones today though as they taste so good. I have missed having fruit so will do my fav of 2 apples, 1 kiwi, frozen berries, oats and water.

I have had some lantus in my fridge over year so decided to add it in. I am not a big fan of it and after 2 doses feel exactly the same as I did in the past. I dosed 40iu 2 days ago after my whole egg and toast meal. I felt so tired all day. Just didn't feel right and even though 40iu over approx 24 hours is small I felt like I constantly needed to keep up with the slin. I much prefer short acting slin but figured use it eod for the following 2-3 weeks to get rid of it. I don't feel like dosing it today but will try 30iu next time and probably stay at that dose. One positive is the muscle fullness is great on it. I should mention it made me so thirsty (ridiculous) as well so I added some drinks in I wouldn't usually have. Post workout I had a bottle of blood orange juice plus 2 carton's of coconut water through the day as well.

On Friday I trained quads/calves and on Thursday I trained back. They were swopped around but only the once and I will go back to my usual split now. The quad workout was brutal and I can barely walk today. Definitely the hardest I have trained them in awhile. I upped the working sets purposely and it definitely had an effect. Extreme muscle soreness but no knee pain so I am gtg.

Warm Up...
Leg Extensions supersetted with Seated Leg Curls... 2 sets of each.
Hip Adductor supersetted with Hip Abductor... 2 sets of each.
Cable Glute Raises supersetted with Cable Hip Raises and Cable Knee Raises... 2 sets with each leg.

Leg Press... 4 warm up sets and 5 working sets. Purposely kept the weight low at 7 plates per side for all working sets. But the key was the 1st working set I done approx 30 reps using very slow positives/negatives, partials and a static hold. Once I had failed I rested no more than 20 secs and done another 4 working sets so it was brutal. Before the last working set the rest was closer to 10 secs.
Squat Machine... 2 warm up sets and 4 working sets. 2 sets feet low and close and the another 2 low and shoulder width (rotating between each one). On the last set I got stuck at the bottom 
Hip Adductor... 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets. (rest between 1st and 2nd was 20 secs and between 2nd and 3rd was 10 secs).
Horizontal Leg Press... 2 working sets with each consisting of left, right and both feet.
Leg Extension... 1 working set of 50 reps with a static hold.
Calf Presses... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets.
Calf Raises... 1 warm up set and 4 working sets. The last being a drop set with 2 drops in weight.
15 mins cardio on exercise bike. Worked up to level 20 (highest resistance) then done 2x 1min on/off intervals. Then level 15 and done 2 x 1min on/off intervals. Then 1 x 1 min interval on level 10. After this I could barely move so just lay on the floor for 5 mins.
Leg and Back Stretches.

Pre workout was 4ml synthetine and 1ml syntheselen. Plus 2.5 scoops of Driven Sport's RIZE.

I want there to be a significant improvement in my next set of pics so I am going to utilize the syntherol I have left. I know what I can do so expect some big changes 

Today I am training chest and probably tri-ceps. Gonna get ready now and leave soon. I am thinking 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen plus 1 scoop of Dymatize's Pre Workout. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## XlKiwi (Feb 24, 2019)

Get it bro! [emoji1690]


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 28, 2019)

Things are going really good. I have been much better with my diet so that is why as nothing else as really changed. I rotated back to 50mg adrol from 40mg dbol. Every time I have done that on the 1st day of adrol my appetite disappears. I am on my 3rd day of adrol and it's a bit better but still lowered. Making sure to take in 4ml synthergine per day as well. After another few days I will go back to dbol for approx 5 days and probably end it at that.

I posted about starting lantus but I literally used it twice and never bothered again. I simply don't like the way it makes me feel even at fairly low doses. If I use slin again it will be a much faster acting version.

One dietary change is I have been having a big bowl of cereal post workout and usually have that instead of a weightgain shake. Today I had kellogg's honey pops (synthepure shake on the side). With that I have 4 caps of SLIN RX which is a GDA product and includes:

Gymnema Leaf Extract – 1000mg
Cinnamon Bark Extract – 500mg
Berberine HCL – 300mg
Sodium R-Lipoate – 200mg
Apple Cider Vinegar - 125mg
Banaba Leaf Extract – 60mg
Black Pepper Extract (Standard 95% Piperine) – 5mg

I joined a new gym and on the 1st day went in the evening which was a mistake (I knew it would be). As a result I added quads into my usual hamstring (glutes, calves) workout. It was quite frustrating and very ran*** but a great workout in the end. I made use of various technogym plate loaded machines.

Before that I trained chest in my other gym and done various supersets. I added in flat barbell press but pre exhausted with db flyes. I kept the max weight on the flat bench to just 2 plates per side but upped the db's to 70 pounds for flyes. Nothing very heavy but something different and still very hard due to no rest periods and slow controlled reps. Although I did go up to 4 plates a side for slight incline presses on the Smith machine afterwards. I ended with cable presses supersetted with bodyweight dips.

Today was shoulders with tri-ceps and it was brutal. I started out with a superset to warm up consisting of db rear delt flyes, db lateral raises and db front raises. Then rear delts and high rows then reverse pec deck with a drop set (5 drops) including heavy partials down to full rom reps with lower weight. I tried out the hammer strength shoulder press and it feels heavy but I managed 4 plates per side for 8 reps. Then some standing db shoulder presses. Then some one armed machine lateral raises going up to the full weight rack with each arm. One set of db lateral raises. Some unilateral tri-cep extensions. Then tri-cep dips moving up to a working set of 5 plates per side. Finished with a few sets of machine tri-cep extensions with the full weight rack. Then the ab crunch machine for a few sets before stretching.

2moro will be back and making full use of all the hammer strength plate loaded row and pulldown machines.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 28, 2019)

I wasn't going to post updated pics. However my gf came with to the gym with me the other night so we got a few done. I shaved my body the other week but left my arms so not the best look. Since I have been following my diet (2 weeks or so) I have grown though. Last time I checked I was 261 pounds. Happy about the improvements to my chest. Once I got some muscle there the mind-muscle connection improved so that has made it easier to develop things. I have also been doing a variety of pressing/fly movements and heavy weight frequently. I haven't used syntherol since Nov-Dec when I put it in my arms but it will be added back in now so watch me explode


----------



## jsaild (Feb 28, 2019)

Took me a few to catch up on the thread, but definitely a solid log!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 2, 2019)

I have just destroyed back. I took a strong preworkout and it made me not want to leave the gym. My forearms have been cramping badly over the last 30 mins. That's just because of the crazy pump I got from the adrol and l-citrulline. Probably too much but it was fun but I am exhausted now.

I was so hyped up because one of the main reasons I joined this new gym is all the plate loaded back machines they have. This was my first back day so I figured just go for it and lift as heavy as possible on these new machines. Although my left tendon has been bad but I ignored it but it's fine now. I can play about with angles and grips and go very heavy without feeling any pain. Although today/yesterday my lower back felt super tight for the first time in months. I assume it's due to using the new squat machine or perhaps the ab crunch. Can't be sure but it's definitely one or a combo as I haven't felt this for many months. As a result I stayed away from any direct lower back stuff so no rack pulls today. My workout consisted of...

Warm up with db's.
Hammer Strength Row... 2 working sets and went up to 6 plates per side which is all you can fit on. I got 8 good reps. It's the first time in ages using it so I can add to those reps over time.
Hammer Strength Lat Pulldown... 2 working sets going up to 4 plates per side. Didn't want to go crazy and that was plenty and was pleased my tendons were ok (hurt a little).
Hammer Strength Low Row... 1 working drop set. Went up to 5 plate per side with 4 drops so down a plate each time (5, 4, 3, 2, 1).
Machine Lat Pulldown... 1 working set with the full weight rack. Tendon hurt with a pronated grip but could use a hammer grip on this machine and was gtg.
For bi-ceps I picked up some 6kg db's and performed a variety of exercises using a very slow and controlled rep scheme. Multiple sets of different exercises with little-no rest.
Preacher Curl machine... went much heavier and done a few working sets.
Calf Presses on horizontal leg press... quick but super intense... high reps and a few working sets.
Back and Leg Stretches.

Post workout I had a massive bowl of cereal plus a synthepure shake. Just sitting here a bit out of it but need to eat more as I haven't ate much today. I feel like I have been hit by a car  Feeling good though. Just gonna load up on food then crash later on. 2moro is chest and looking forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 2, 2019)

I had the last of my LR3 (The Provider) tonight. Not had it all week but dosed the last 200mcg post workout. I ate cereal and had a whey shake but was on the comp for awhile and started feeling hypo. I caught it early so was fine and had lot's of grapes whilst I cooked beef mince and basmati rice. I didn't expect it and thought the cereal would be enough to cover things. Gonna load in more food before bed and I should wake up tighter and fuller tomorrow 

My forearms are still cramping badly (very painful) though. Had electrolytes and I am hydrated so it will go away. It always happens because of the great pumps I get from pre workouts etc. Struggling to type as everytime I bend my arm it happens


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 13, 2019)

So much to update. Thinking I may have a little break and come back with a bang. Last week I was sat in my chair (of all places) and my lower back went. Nothing bad but very frustrating as it's been so good for awhile now. I had a few days off the gym as it wasn't serious and I have been back training very hard. If I had to guess it maybe the new ab crunch machine. I am unsure but now I know I have to be extra careful. It's not like rack pulling (etc) will make me look tonnes better so I may have to avoid any heavy weight movements that directly hit my lower back (I don't think they were the cause though). Maybe just some lower back extensions for now but time will tell.

Not gonna lie my diet fell apart. I sometimes think just how much progress I could make if I actually stuck to one of my diets for more than 1 week  It's all good though and I will be bigger and better in a few weeks time. After my lower back going I had about 2 meals per day and just drank milk and orange juice all day. I remember having 3 litres of orange juice in about 3 hours. My training is great now but I had a full pizza yesterday with chocolate and today I just ate a 500g loaf of bread which was approx 1600 cals (50g protein, 200g carbs and 60g fat). I also had a massive bowl of coco krispies post workout which was 200g carbs not counting the milk. I have been drinking 2 litres of milk most days as well. So I am a bit bloated but nothing serious.

Although I added 500mg metformin in the other night pre bed and what a difference. It instantly tightens me up. Although the pizza then some metformin meant some toilet issues today. My body will get used to the metformin as I always have toilet issues the first few days on it.

Training has been basic and heavy and much less volume. I will warm up very slowly and take time to get to my first working set. But after that warm up are minimal unless it's changing movements such as a press to a fly. In that event I will do a few warm up sets before my working set. An example is today and my workout looked like...

Incline DB Presses... 5 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Machine Flyes... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets
Chest Press... 3 very quick low rep warm up sets and 2 working sets.
Decline Press... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets.
Abs for 15 mins which included some vacuums (I need them )
Stretching.

(Working sets for presses were with 4 plates per side).

I don't want to sound like a broken record so give me some time and I will be back with a bang


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 13, 2019)

wats yr workout split now?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 13, 2019)

d2r2ddd said:


> wats yr workout split now?



Chest 
Legs focusing mainly on inner/outer quads plus calves.
Shoulders 
Legs focusing mainly on glutes, hams, hips plus calves.
Back and bi-ceps.

I add arms when I feel like. But I just added bi-ceps as they are always after back. Tri-ceps directly is usually once so after chest or shoulders. If I don't do them after chest then definitely after shoulders. I add abs whenever I feel like but usually twice per week and generally on upper body days.

I rest when I need to rest and just follow that split. But I am in the gym 5 days most weeks so it usually covers 1 week.


----------



## bill2 (Sep 14, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> Been sticking to my diet but swopped the shakes for wholefoods most days. I need to order a new weightgainer as I don't have much left but have preferred eating recently. I will have 1 of my synthepure ones today though as they taste so good. I have missed having fruit so will do my fav of 2 apples, 1 kiwi, frozen berries, oats and water.
> 
> I have had some lantus in my fridge over year so decided to add it in. I am not a big fan of it and after 2 doses feel exactly the same as I did in the past. I dosed 40iu 2 days ago after my whole egg and toast meal. I felt so tired all day. Just didn't feel right and even though 40iu over approx 24 hours is small I felt like I constantly needed to keep up with the slin. I much prefer short acting slin but figured use it eod for the following 2-3 weeks to get rid of it. I don't feel like dosing it today but will try 30iu next time and probably stay at that dose. One positive is the muscle fullness is great on it. I should mention it made me so thirsty (ridiculous) as well so I added some drinks in I wouldn't usually have. Post workout I had a bottle of blood orange juice plus 2 carton's of coconut water through the day as well.
> 
> ...





Much better to brake the lantus every 12 hours morning and night 
I would start at 12 iu morning and 12 iu 12 hours later 
And up the dose from there 
Also you can add apidra starting. From post workout and you can move from there to premeal dosing as well!! 

What’s your macros roughly st this point? 
Body wheight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 15, 2019)

bill2 said:


> Much better to brake the lantus every 12 hours morning and night
> I would start at 12 iu morning and 12 iu 12 hours later
> And up the dose from there
> Also you can add apidra starting. From post workout and you can move from there to premeal dosing as well!!
> ...



Matey this thread is very old. My new one is called "Summer 2019". I have tried lantus a few times and have started at 10iu and worked up and also tried twice daily but still not a fan. Not because of possible hypo as that is pretty much non existent (unless doing high) but I just don't like the way I feel on it. HGH is not essential on insulin at all and I use insulin only pretty much everytime but I find it is wise with lantus especially when using larger doses. As I can't use even 1iu HGH due to severe fatigue it's another reason I am not a fan. I much prefer dosing insulin at specific times and usually around training and these days not at high doses. I know many guys who love and respond well to Lantus but I am definitely not one of them. I am not a huge fan of insulin in general but it does have it's uses.

If you have the time check out my new thread as that is what I am up to now. I recall getting up to about 260 for this thread but I am dieting now and also purposely dropped weight before that as well. Although I have the bug to grow which ideally I shouldn't as I don't want to get too big but it's in me and I miss the feeling of getting bigger  Right now I am eating next to nothing but can maintain well over 230 and that is a weight I think is fine for me health wise. Today about 250g pro, 150g carbs and 50g fat plus 4 EAA shakes.

Tinypic (upload images) has recently shutdown so every pic I have ever posted in the past has been taken offline


----------



## bill2 (Sep 15, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> Matey this thread is very old. My new one is called "Summer 2019". I have tried lantus a few times and have started at 10iu and worked up and also tried twice daily but still not a fan. Not because of possible hypo as that is pretty much non existent (unless doing high) but I just don't like the way I feel on it. HGH is not essential on insulin at all and I use insulin only pretty much everytime but I find it is wise with lantus especially when using larger doses. As I can't use even 1iu HGH due to severe fatigue it's another reason I am not a fan. I much prefer dosing insulin at specific times and usually around training and these days not at high doses. I know many guys who love and respond well to Lantus but I am definitely not one of them. I am not a huge fan of insulin in general but it does have it's uses.
> 
> If you have the time check out my new thread as that is what I am up to now. I recall getting up to about 260 for this thread but I am dieting now and also purposely dropped weight before that as well. Although I have the bug to grow which ideally I shouldn't as I don't want to get too big but it's in me and I miss the feeling of getting bigger  Right now I am eating next to nothing but can maintain well over 230 and that is a weight I think is fine for me health wise. Today about 250g pro, 150g carbs and 50g fat plus 4 EAA shakes.
> 
> Tinypic (upload images) has recently shutdown so every pic I have ever posted in the past has been taken offline





Oh thanks bro! 
I will follow your new thread ! 
Always fan of your threads of this kind !! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

